# Planning Cards



## Mickey's Best Girl

**EDIT July 22/12**

The templates are available in the following sizes (note, they are front and back)
4x6 (only available for 3 - 8 days... not enough room for more columns)
5x7
Unfortunately, my computer has taken a turn for the worse and I am no longer able to e-mail these planners out individually. 

Here is a screen shot of the EPCOT 5x7 template.  I have completed a planner for each of the four parks, they have different themed images.  I apologize for the size, I know they are hard to read but I didn't want to take up too much room.  

EPCOT (Epcot mickey image courtesy of Diser Donatalie!):

Front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is an example of the 7 day trip planner.  I have completed 3 through 10 days.

Front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back


----------



## nicolepdonnelly

Here's some thoughts...

How about a spot for ADR's or CS restaurants or food stops.  
Maybe a place to jot down the photopass card #'s
How about a list of character spots?

IDK that might be too much info for a card?


----------



## Candy30

What about a space for possible shows and show times?


----------



## flipflopmom

For the OCD planner like me, a place to put in all the yummy snacks they've been dreaming of trying!  Definitely ADR time/ conf number place, maybe even a place to put in the order they want to hit attractions?  

OK, so I may need a full size page.

My name is flipflopmom and I have an addiction to planning!


----------



## mfitzgerrel

I am in the process of compiling information to make something similar for my late Aug trip.  I went through the boards and found all of the ride and attraction length times thinking that maybe this will help in the decision of what rides we have time for in between fast pass rides and ADRs.  Again, I am kind of organized and maybe that is taking it a litte bit to far for your average Dis-er .  I was also thinking about adding a space for ADR's and confirmation numbers as others have said and parade and special event times.  I also made all of mine with the park hours for not just one day, but for all of the days of our stay so that in the case of rain or if we want to revisit or attend certain parades or take advantage of EMH at another park, I have that infnormation at fingertips.


----------



## sandiegosusie

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> I would like some input.
> 
> I am trying to assist other dissers by creating index sized planning cards.  I would like some feedback on what you would like to see on each of these cards.  My plan is to make one for each park, they will be double sided.  The planner will pick the day to use the cards.  I will add a table for parades and fireworks times.  What am I missing?
> 
> Please check it out here!!
> 
> TIA



Hi Mickey's Girl,
I made cards a few years ago and I had our hotel number included, our ADR#'s, counter service restaurants, dining phone number, parade times, must see events/rides, shopping lists.  My cards were the size of an enlarged business card, laminated and put on a caribeaner (sp) and hooked to my little Jansport backpack. One for each park.  I like your ideas!  Thanks again for hooking me up with your planning bible pages by the way!


----------



## gymbomominNC

Thanks so much for sharing..I have been looking everywhere for a template!


----------



## nicolepdonnelly

Luv It!

Hey, Mickey's Best Girl- do you think you will make one with clip art for each park?  I think the one you did with the MK is superb.  I love that you use color etc.  I hope you make some more up, thanks for sharing your talent!


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

If you do make more let me know too. I love this stuff it make organizing things alot easier.
Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## floridascgirl

Hi Mickey's Best Girl, Love your cards!  If you end up making some for each park, please post b/c I would love to have a copy.  Thanks so much for sharing your work.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

floridascgirl said:


> Hi Mickey's Best Girl, Love your cards!  If you end up making some for each park, please post b/c I would love to have a copy.  Thanks so much for sharing your work.



I have been "sprucing" up the MK card I posted thanx to the tips & input I received on this thread and a few pms back and forth.  I think I have the finished MK product, just waiting to hear back from a few of my "guinea pigs".

EPCOT is now in development.  

Does anybody require these cards for the water parks?  If so, I will need to know what specifically to put on them as I do not visit the water parks and do not know what kind of planning is required.


Any more feedback appreciated.  As I mentioned, I don't use these cards so I am not exactly sure what all you fine folks would like to see.


----------



## lizet313

WOW great cards I am very interested good job


----------



## kstategrad

OMG! I love the cards! The tables do overlap though...if there's a way to fix that, I'd LOVE to use these for our November trip. Do you have cards for the other 3 parks too?


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

OK, I can't figure out why the tables are overlapping.  Any ideas?  They are fine when I open the file on my computer??????  I don't get it.
I set the margins on the card to 0.2" all around, that may have something to do with it.  
Will someone allow to me e-mail them the file and see if that works better?


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

Yeah sure send it to me if you like. puddly@teksavvy.com I will let you know if it works.


----------



## kstategrad

Please email it to me too: j_colin@bellsouth.net

Thanks!


----------



## TMWilson7196

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> OK, I can't figure out why the tables are overlapping.  Any ideas?  They are fine when I open the file on my computer??????  I don't get it.
> I set the margins on the card to 0.2" all around, that may have something to do with it.
> Will someone allow to me e-mail them the file and see if that works better?


 you can email to me TMWilson7196@hotmail.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Lil Bo Peep said:


> Yeah sure send it to me if you like. puddly@teksavvy.com I will let you know if it works.





kstategrad said:


> Please email it to me too: j_colin@bellsouth.net
> 
> Thanks!





TMWilson7196 said:


> you can email to me TMWilson7196@hotmail.com



I e-mailed the MK card out to you guys (thank you).  I hope they work.  I've been driving myself crazy trying to figure out why it works for me and nobody else  Let me know!

Another question.  Is 5x7 too large.  Would 4x6 be a better size?

Thanx again gang.


----------



## noahdove

I can't see the card


----------



## Loritlc3

I love your cards but they are overlapping. Can you e-mail them to me? Loritlc@verizon.net.  Will you be making some for all the parks?


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

I think the 5X7 would be fine. You don't want them too small and you want everything to fit nicely on them. I'm going to laminate them and punch a hole in the corners and put on a ring to hold them together, they will fit perfectly in my carrying bag.


----------



## chellewashere

Wow so far they are looking absolutely fabulous. I know nothing about how layouts work so I cant tell you why they are overlapping. Really good job so far!!! Please keep us updated if you will be making them for all the parks excellent job!!
Feel free to use me as a guniea pig if I can help chellewashere@verizon.net


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

OK, I've been back and forth with a few dissers and so far, there is no explanation as to why the tables are overlapping (it's making me sad).

Here is a screen shot of how they look at my end, how they SHOULD look in the shared files (I revamped them again so they may look a little different to those I have been back and forth with).

Magic Kingdom Front:






And Magic Kingdom Back:






I'll keep trying, wish me luck!


----------



## Birdleigh

I would love a copy if you have time.  Only one week to go and still not done planning.    At this point I think I have evey minute of every day scheduled. louski04@charter.net


----------



## lizet313

I would love a copy 

yesenia.lopez@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Birdleigh said:


> I would love a copy if you have time.  Only one week to go and still not done planning.    At this point I think I have evey minute of every day scheduled. louski04@charter.net





lizet313 said:


> I would love a copy
> 
> yesenia.lopez@yahoo.com



Sent.
You may have to adjust the tables....


----------



## lizet313

Thanks for your quick response. I always like to know what is out there I love to plan I think that is what keeps me from getting Depressed


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

OK, I think I have the kinks worked out and I have managed to complete all 4 parks!  They all resemble the photos I posted above but they are park specific.  Epcot is a little different with WS/FW specific tables.

I can only send them through email.  For some reason, the fileshare sites reposition the text/tables.
If you would like copies, please pm me your email address and I will get them out ASAP.

PS. Nobody has commented on index cards for the water parks.  Are they not necessary?  How about Downtown Disney?


----------



## floridascgirl

Mickey'sbestgirl, Are you putting this on 4shared?  If not, I would love a copy...they are super!  I can tell how much work you have put into them.
E-mail: johnstons@cofc.edu


----------



## danalea10

I would love a copy also!  Thank you so much- dana    my e-mail is djdjj@att.net


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

danalea10 said:


> I would love a copy also!  Thank you so much- dana    my e-mail is djdjj@att.net





floridascgirl said:


> Mickey'sbestgirl, Are you putting this on 4shared?  If not, I would love a copy...they are super!  I can tell how much work you have put into them.
> E-mail: johnstons@cofc.edu



Sent!


----------



## MLinDisney

Mickey's Best Girl- Please send me a copy of yours.  MLGiunta    at    aol 
Thank you!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

MLinDisney said:


> Mickey's Best Girl- Please send me a copy of yours.  MLGiunta    at    aol
> Thank you!



Sent!


----------



## MLinDisney

Thank you!!!!


----------



## DipsyDoodles

I would love a copy too at dipsydoodles (at) comcast.net.


----------



## chellewashere

hi can i request one also... chellewashere@verizon.net thanks so much


----------



## fayt19

Is it too late for me? I would absolutely love one, they look adorable and very useful at the same time! My favorite combination! 

bonnienstitch@gmail.com


----------



## floridascgirl

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

DipsyDoodles said:


> I would love a copy too at dipsydoodles (at) comcast.net.





chellewashere said:


> hi can i request one also... chellewashere@verizon.net thanks so much





fayt19 said:


> Is it too late for me? I would absolutely love one, they look adorable and very useful at the same time! My favorite combination!
> 
> bonnienstitch@gmail.com



Sent!


----------



## noahdove

me too please and thank you 
timmygrape@rochester.rr.com


----------



## gracielou

I would love a copy also.  TIA!

clarissajl1@gmail.com


----------



## DisMomme

I'd love a copy for our August trip.  They look great!!  Thanks, Kim

pakhowe@msn.com


----------



## lilmissie

I'd love a copy for our October trip. 
hensonb@mts.net


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

noahdove said:


> me too please and thank you
> timmygrape@rochester.rr.com





gracielou said:


> I would love a copy also.  TIA!
> 
> clarissajl1@gmail.com





DisMomme said:


> I'd love a copy for our August trip.  They look great!!  Thanks, Kim
> 
> pakhowe@msn.com





lilmissie said:


> I'd love a copy for our October trip.
> hensonb@mts.net



Sent!


----------



## mermster

I'd love a copy too please!
mermster@yahoo.com
Thanks!!!


----------



## jana616

I'd love a copy too please!

janasolomon@hotmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

jana616 said:


> I'd love a copy too please!
> 
> janasolomon@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks!





mermster said:


> I'd love a copy too please!
> mermster@yahoo.com
> Thanks!!!



Sent!


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

you did a wonderful job on the card. I love them. Did I hear you mention Downtown Disney. That would be cool, as for the water parks I have never been to them but we may go this time. Let me know if your adventurous enough to tackle this some more.

Thanks again for all your hard work.


----------



## chellewashere

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> Sent!



Thanks just perfect


----------



## jhagan0923

We plan to celebrate our son's 5th birthday this Sept by taking him for his first trip to the parks.  I LOVE your cards!  My I have a copy too please?

Thank You

jhagan0923@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Lil Bo Peep said:


> you did a wonderful job on the card. I love them. Did I hear you mention Downtown Disney. That would be cool, as for the water parks I have never been to them but we may go this time. Let me know if your adventurous enough to tackle this some more.
> 
> Thanks again for all your hard work.



Thank you.

I am doing a new card I have entitled "The world at a Glance".  Here is a sneak peak of the work in progress.
This one is for 5 day vacation.  I will do 7, 9 and 10 also.


Front:






Back (the bottom half of the page in VERY incomplete):








jhagan0923 said:


> We plan to celebrate our son's 5th birthday this Sept by taking him for his first trip to the parks.  I LOVE your cards!  My I have a copy too please?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> jhagan0923@yahoo.com



Sent!


----------



## cathy0124

Wonderful work! 
I'd love a copy of them if you don't mind 

Catmac1028@hotmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

cathy0124 said:


> Wonderful work!
> I'd love a copy of them if you don't mind
> 
> Catmac1028@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks!



Sent!


----------



## jp5417

Looks GREAT!!!  I'd love to get a copy...
jw5425@verizon.net


----------



## JoMarie

Is it possible for me to get a copy of these? Thanks!

pickmynose@gmail.com


----------



## trwood

I would love a copy too, I am planning a trip for Oct. 

tnswood (at) yahoo.com

Thank you


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

trwood said:


> I would love a copy too, I am planning a trip for Oct.
> 
> tnswood (at) yahoo.com
> 
> Thank you





JoMarie said:


> Is it possible for me to get a copy of these? Thanks!
> 
> pickmynose@gmail.com





jp5417 said:


> Looks GREAT!!!  I'd love to get a copy...
> jw5425@verizon.net



Sent!


----------



## naf917

Can I have a copy too please

d_nafus@yahoo.com


----------



## DSDopey48

Great work, if you can send a copy it would be great, thanks for all your hard work.
Judi

judiaf@aol.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

DSDopey48 said:


> Great work, if you can send a copy it would be great, thanks for all your hard work.
> Judi
> 
> judiaf@aol.com





naf917 said:


> Can I have a copy too please
> 
> d_nafus@yahoo.com



Sent!


----------



## amamax2

May I have a copy too?  My email is amamax2@pacbell.net.

Thank you for all the hard work you put into them and for sharing!


----------



## Jailen's Gma

May I have a copy, please?  The work you have done them are wonderful.
ms_mary_m@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## djy252

removed


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

5 Days front:






5 days back






7 Days front






7 Days back






If you would like copies of these emailed, pm me and please specify the number of days you need.

Tables for 5, 7, 8, 9, & 10 days are done!!!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

djy252 said:


> Could you please share a copy with me too
> 
> djy252@aol.com
> 
> You are the BEST





Jailen's Gma said:


> May I have a copy, please?  The work you have done them are wonderful.
> ms_mary_m@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks,
> Mary





amamax2 said:


> May I have a copy too?  My email is amamax2@pacbell.net.
> 
> Thank you for all the hard work you put into them and for sharing!



Sent!


----------



## Jailen's Gma

Thank you very much.


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

I would gladly take these sheets too if you don't mind. I will have everything so planned out thanks to you.

We are going to need 9 days please


----------



## chellewashere

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> 5 Days front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Days front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Days back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like copies of these emailed, pm me and please specify the number of days you need.
> 
> I will also be completeing these tables for 8, 9 and 10 days shortly.




Hi I had the other set you made and I would love to have the 7 day that is perfect for us...THanks looks great again.
chellewashere@verizon.net


----------



## Tigger822

These are perfect. Can you email me all the parks and the 5 day and the 10 day at a world glance cards. We are not sure how long we will be there. Thanks for all your hard work.

lbricker822@yahoo.com

Lisa


----------



## BrowerFamily

I needed 10 posts to PM and only had 9 so here we go to go PM you!

Your AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

chellewashere said:


> Hi I had the other set you made and I would love to have the 7 day that is perfect for us...THanks looks great again.
> chellewashere@verizon.net





Tigger822 said:


> These are perfect. Can you email me all the parks and the 5 day and the 10 day at a world glance cards. We are not sure how long we will be there. Thanks for all your hard work.
> 
> lbricker822@yahoo.com
> 
> Lisa



Sent!


----------



## chellewashere

Thanks again great job!!


----------



## babybee

These look great.  Can you send me a copy jennifer_boyle at yahoo dot com
The 7 day please.  Planning a trip for late November!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

babybee said:


> These look great.  Can you send me a copy jennifer_boyle at yahoo dot com
> The 7 day please.  Planning a trip for late November!





Sent!


----------



## momma_mouse

Can I get a copy please?  7 days for me!  McGuirk2002@comcast.net

Thanks so much!!


----------



## j3momma

I would love the 8 day card.  Wow--- this is terrific!  Please send it to 
ryee21662 at verizon dot net  

Thanks so much!
j3momma


----------



## kasamples70

These are super!  Can I have an 8 day card sent to kasamples @ gmail.com?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## marimario

Me too, please 

mariongpm@aol.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

momma_mouse said:


> Can I get a copy please?  7 days for me!  McGuirk2002@comcast.net
> 
> Thanks so much!!





j3momma said:


> I would love the 8 day card.  Wow--- this is terrific!  Please send it to
> ryee21662 at verizon dot net
> 
> Thanks so much!
> j3momma





kasamples70 said:


> These are super!  Can I have an 8 day card sent to kasamples @ gmail.com?  Thanks so much!!





marimario said:


> Me too, please
> 
> mariongpm@aol.com





Sent!


If I missed anyone please speak up!  Between pm's and this thread it is bound to happen.


----------



## DisMomme

I am always amazed by the generosity of Dis Members!  Thank you so much for sharing!
~Kim


----------



## fayt19

Hi! I LOVE the last cards you emailed me. Could you possibly send me the both the 6 and 7 day cards, please? We're not sure how long we'll be there. Thanks in advance! 

bonnienstitch@gmail.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

DisMomme said:


> I am always amazed by the generosity of Dis Members!  Thank you so much for sharing!
> ~Kim



My pleasure! 



fayt19 said:


> Hi! I LOVE the last cards you emailed me. Could you possibly send me the both the 6 and 7 day cards, please? We're not sure how long we'll be there. Thanks in advance!
> 
> bonnienstitch@gmail.com



Sent!


----------



## 2littleprincesses

If I could get an 8 day planner and a daily park planner for each park, that would be great!!!!
amaustin@charter.net
Thanks!!!


----------



## tlterrynva

I just wanted to say thank you so much for the index cards - they are really going to help in the planning of DH's 50th Birthday trip.

Thanks again for sharing them with us.


----------



## disneykreyzee

I would love a set of your 8 day planner please!  Thanks

disneykreyzee@gmail.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

disneykreyzee said:


> I would love a set of your 8 day planner please!  Thanks
> 
> disneykreyzee@gmail.com





2littleprincesses said:


> If I could get an 8 day planner and a daily park planner for each park, that would be great!!!!
> amaustin@charter.net
> Thanks!!!


Sent!



tlterrynva said:


> I just wanted to say thank you so much for the index cards - they are really going to help in the planning of DH's 50th Birthday trip.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing them with us.



You're welcome! Glad I could help.


----------



## canadianboy

I would love a set of your 8 day planner please! Thanks so much. I cant post my e-mail address until i have ten posts.  Any suggestions how i can get them.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

canadianboy said:


> I would love a set of your 8 day planner please! Thanks so much. I cant post my e-mail address until i have ten posts.  Any suggestions how i can get them.



Try posting your mail like this:

myemail at hotmail dot com

That should do it.


----------



## pasofan

Sent a pm as requested.  Thanks again for sharing your hard work with us.


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Thanks so much for the cards, but I am having trouble we have microsoft works and the cards are coming out all stretched out (they are 4 pages long)  anyone help!?!?  Thanks!


----------



## canadianboy

ranmars at mts.net        Much appreciated


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

2littleprincesses said:


> Thanks so much for the cards, but I am having trouble we have microsoft works and the cards are coming out all stretched out (they are 4 pages long)  anyone help!?!?  Thanks!



Do you have an older version of Microsoft Word?  That may be the problem.


----------



## SilverL

Can you send it to me? nirnaeth@gmail.com


----------



## adamtraci

*I would love to have them!  tracisup@yahoo.com   Thanks  Traci*


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

adamtraci said:


> *I would love to have them!  tracisup@yahoo.com   Thanks  Traci*


You didn't specify the number of vacation days you need the planning table for so I guessed and sent you an 8 day (as well as the 4 parks).  If you need a different one, just let me know.



SilverL said:


> Can you send it to me? nirnaeth@gmail.com





canadianboy said:


> ranmars at mts.net        Much appreciated



Sent!


----------



## razzledazzle2

Thank you so much for doing this. I too would love a 8 day for all 4 parks sent to razzledazzlebows @ comcast.net


----------



## superplannermom

I would like a copy of the park planning cards and a weekly planner with 10 days but I'm not able to send my email address, HELP!


----------



## superplannermom

I have to do 9 more posts in order to send my email address


----------



## superplannermom

8 more, sorry


----------



## superplannermom

7 more posts


----------



## superplannermom

six to go


----------



## superplannermom

5 to go doo dah doo dah


----------



## superplannermom

4 more


----------



## superplannermom

3


----------



## superplannermom

2


----------



## superplannermom

10 day weekly planner and park planners please to lori.leblanc@live.com


----------



## boutiquedisneymom

Could I get a set of the parks cards and the 7 day planner set to me @ christinagleason @comcast.net (take out the space)

Thanks so much for doing this!
Christina


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

boutiquedisneymom said:


> Could I get a set of the parks cards and the 7 day planner set to me @ christinagleason @comcast.net (take out the space)
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this!
> Christina





superplannermom said:


> 10 day weekly planner and park planners please to lori.leblanc@live.com





razzledazzle2 said:


> Thank you so much for doing this. I too would love a 8 day for all 4 parks sent to razzledazzlebows @ comcast.net



Sent!


----------



## naf917

Could I get a copy of the 5 and 7 day planner

d_nafus@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

naf917 said:


> Could I get a copy of the 5 and 7 day planner
> 
> d_nafus@yahoo.com



Sent!


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

Mickey's Best Girl is one busy girl. I just want to thank her for all her hard work she has done for all of us.


----------



## iluvwesties

Thank you Mickey's Best Girl for all your hard work 

The Index cards are awesome


----------



## luckycharms288@yahoo

I would love a copy of the 6 day park planner and the weekly planner please. My email is : luckycharms288@yahoo.com


----------



## SilverL

Hey, the cards are great. I'm tweaking them to meet my DH and I's needs. Here are some things I'm doing if you ever want more ideas to add:

Flight/Travel Info, including Travel Times
Budget info
A Snack credit column in the dining area
Menu selections in the dining area


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Lil Bo Peep said:


> Mickey's Best Girl is one busy girl. I just want to thank her for all her hard work she has done for all of us.





iluvwesties said:


> Thank you Mickey's Best Girl for all your hard work
> 
> The Index cards are awesome


Thanx so much fellow Ontarians!!


luckycharms288@yahoo said:


> I would love a copy of the 6 day park planner and the weekly planner please. My email is : luckycharms288@yahoo.com


Sent!



SilverL said:


> Hey, the cards are great. I'm tweaking them to meet my DH and I's needs. Here are some things I'm doing if you ever want more ideas to add:
> 
> Flight/Travel Info, including Travel Times
> Budget info
> A Snack credit column in the dining area
> Menu selections in the dining area



I appreciate the tips!  
I did take the flights/travel info. into consideration when I made them but there are so many people who take many different forms of trans.  I thought the notes table could be used for individual travel specific information.

Maybe I should take out the character table and add more of your suggestions.  What does everyone think??  I can't get too crazy, 5x7 isn't very big.  I can make some that are half sheet size (5.5x8.5) or even full sheets of 8.5x11, that way I could add more tables???
Feedback please.........

I have begun creating a dining plan/adr planning table.  What else does the OCD planner need these days???


----------



## SilverL

I e-mailed you an example of the changes I made to the cards.


----------



## tkitty

These planning cards and sheet are wonderful! Do you mind sending them my way? 
OOps, almost forgot- tkittymomma@cox.net  8 nights.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

tkitty said:


> These planning cards and sheet are wonderful! Do you mind sending them my way?
> OOps, almost forgot- tkittymomma@cox.net  8 nights.



Sent!


----------



## Disneymama5

I am new here, so not too sure how this works!  How can I get copies.  Planning a trip in a few months to Disney World and can't wait!!!!


----------



## Disneymama5

I am new and would like to find out how to get the cute disney counters???


----------



## cmfranklyn

I would love a copy of the cards?  cmfranklyn@yahoo.com

Thanks - they look great!

Carole


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Hi ,
can I get a copy of you cards? for 8 or 9 days? plus the park cards, please.  Finally, I feel truly understood!
thank you! gottliebesie at hotmail.com (it means God loves you)


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disneymama5 said:


> I am new and would like to find out how to get the cute disney counters???



1st off Welcome to DIS, you'll find tons of info here to help you plan a perfect trip.

To get a counter (also called tickers) just click on one you like the style of and you will be taken to their site. Follow the direction to create one for yourself and then you just add it into your Siggy


----------



## snowwhite28

Can you please send me the cards too for the 7 day planner. They look great. Thanks. my email address is soccergurl627@aol.com. Thanks again.


----------



## Disneymama5

I just sent a PM would love to have copies!  Trying to plan a trip for me, 6 kids and a disabled husband....can use all the help I can get to be organized!!!!  This is great!


----------



## acworthdisney

I just sent you a PM.   I too would like a copy for all the parks, daily and weekly.   We are going for 6 days.

Thanks so much... Again... our email is dwjob@bellsouth.net


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

cmfranklyn said:


> I would love a copy of the cards?  cmfranklyn@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks - they look great!
> 
> Carole





Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi ,
> can I get a copy of you cards? for 8 or 9 days? plus the park cards, please.  Finally, I feel truly understood!
> thank you! gottliebesie at hotmail.com (it means God loves you)





Disneymama5 said:


> I just sent a PM would love to have copies!  Trying to plan a trip for me, 6 kids and a disabled husband....can use all the help I can get to be organized!!!!  This is great!





acworthdisney said:


> I just sent you a PM.   I too would like a copy for all the parks, daily and weekly.   We are going for 6 days.
> 
> Thanks so much... Again... our email is dwjob@bellsouth.net



Sent!





snowwhite28 said:


> Can you please send me the cards too for the 7 day planner. They look great. Thanks. my email address is soccergurl627@aol.com. Thanks again.



Snowwhite,
I keep getting a message failed error in my inbox when I mail to you


----------



## Zoebear

How wonderful !!! 
I PM'd you as well - thanks so much for your hard work and consideration.


----------



## chimneyman2000

I would appreciate it if I could also get them, we leave in 3 weeks for a 7 day trip.

Thanks so much for all of your hard work!
Debbie

chimneyman20002000 @yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Zoebear said:


> How wonderful !!!
> I PM'd you as well - thanks so much for your hard work and consideration.





chimneyman2000 said:


> I would appreciate it if I could also get them, we leave in 3 weeks for a 7 day trip.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your hard work!
> Debbie
> 
> chimneyman20002000 @yahoo.com



Sent!


----------



## snowwhite28

I'm so sorry. I got so excited that I left off some of my email address. It is soccergurl62702@aol.com. I'm sorry. If you wouldn't mind sending it again I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## nicolem05

We are going for 9 days.. I would LOVE a copy if you don't mind  I really appreciate your hard work these cards are perfect!! n_cmarshall@hotmail.com


----------



## gracielou

I know you sent me your preliminary cards, but I would really love to have your finished product!  Would you send me the daily park as well as the world at a glance?  I'd need it for 9 days.
clarissajl1@gmail.com

Thank you again!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

nicolem05 said:


> We are going for 9 days.. I would LOVE a copy if you don't mind  I really appreciate your hard work these cards are perfect!! n_cmarshall@hotmail.com





gracielou said:


> I know you sent me your preliminary cards, but I would really love to have your finished product!  Would you send me the daily park as well as the world at a glance?  I'd need it for 9 days.
> clarissajl1@gmail.com
> 
> Thank you again!





snowwhite28 said:


> I'm so sorry. I got so excited that I left off some of my email address. It is soccergurl62702@aol.com. I'm sorry. If you wouldn't mind sending it again I would truly appreciate it.



Sent!


----------



## dsnymoners

They look great!!!

Could I have the park cards along with the weekly trip planner please for 9 days?  Thank you advance.

tmhenshaw@att.net


----------



## Lorie413

Wow...These cards are great!!  I'd love a set if you're not overwhelmed with sharing already!!  I'd love the weekly planner too.  8 days, 4 parks!
Lorie413@ comcast.net (no space)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## WelovMickey!

You have out did yourself! You are the BEST!​


----------



## Ms. Shuttergirl

Please please please could you email me a copy too:-

kellysx4@tpg.com.au


Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## momsavealot

OP - I just sent you a PM - I would love these for our next trip!!!  These are just what I was looking for!!!!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## djgeffers1

I would love a copy of these as well and a weekly planner for 9 days for our trip in Sept. My email address  djgeffers1@aol.com

Thank you so much.


----------



## torsie24

OMG these are amazing!!

My trip is 14 days and my email is


----------



## cooki

please email me a set also   6 days all parks and weekly planner 
"annapales@aol.com"


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

dsnymoners said:


> They look great!!!
> 
> Could I have the park cards along with the weekly trip planner please for 9 days?  Thank you advance.
> 
> tmhenshaw@att.net





Lorie413 said:


> Wow...These cards are great!!  I'd love a set if you're not overwhelmed with sharing already!!  I'd love the weekly planner too.  8 days, 4 parks!
> Lorie413@ comcast.net (no space)
> 
> Thanks so much!!





Ms. Shuttergirl said:


> Please please please could you email me a copy too:-
> 
> kellysx4@tpg.com.au
> 
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!





momsavealot said:


> OP - I just sent you a PM - I would love these for our next trip!!!  These are just what I was looking for!!!!!  Thank you so much!





djgeffers1 said:


> I would love a copy of these as well and a weekly planner for 9 days for our trip in Sept. My email address  djgeffers1@aol.com
> 
> Thank you so much.





torsie24 said:


> OMG these are amazing!!
> 
> My trip is 14 days and my email is victoria@touchline.demon.co.uk





cooki said:


> please email me a set also   6 days all parks and weekly planner
> "annapales@aol.com"



Sent!



WelovMickey! said:


> You have out did yourself! You are the BEST!​



Thanx!!!!!


----------



## taychase1015

I sent you a PM not sure if it went through.  Would you please send me the daily planners and the world at a glance for a 7, 8, 9 days.  Thank you very much.  You rock.  They look wonderful.
My email is kimber1015@gmail.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

taychase1015 said:


> I sent you a PM not sure if it went through.  Would you please send me the daily planners and the world at a glance for a 7, 8, 9 days.  Thank you very much.  You rock.  They look wonderful.
> My email is kimber1015@gmail.com



Yup, I got it!  Sent the tables you requested.

Happy planning


----------



## djgeffers1

I am sorry to bother you but could you please resend them ? I just checked my email and they didnt go thru  djgeffers1@aol.com, thank you so much.


----------



## dsnymoners

I'm sorry hope its ok though.  Mine didn't go through as well.

I was needing 

9 days or planning and then the park pages as well.

lets try this email instead 

tracy.henshaw@aaaok.org 

or

mthen@yahoo.com

thank you again.


----------



## Motherofprincesses

These are perfect for people like me that love to plan. Thank you for sharing your hard work. Our Trip is not tell jan. 2010 so I am not sure about how many days yet would you be willing to sent me a 5, 7, and 10 day card as well as the individual park cards. Thank you. ibecute at hotmail dot com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Motherofprincesses said:


> These are perfect for people like me that love to plan. Thank you for sharing your hard work. Our Trip is not tell jan. 2010 so I am not sure about how many days yet would you be willing to sent me a 5, 7, and 10 day card as well as the individual park cards. Thank you. ibecute at hotmail dot com





dsnymoners said:


> I'm sorry hope its ok though.  Mine didn't go through as well.
> 
> I was needing
> 
> 9 days or planning and then the park pages as well.
> 
> lets try this email instead
> 
> tracy.henshaw@aaaok.org
> 
> or
> 
> mthen@yahoo.com
> 
> thank you again.



*Sent again!  I hope you got them! 

Anyone else not getting them?  Please let me know and I'll try again!!!!  My computer has been doing some funky things the past few days!*






djgeffers1 said:


> I am sorry to bother you but could you please resend them ? I just checked my email and they didnt go thru  djgeffers1@aol.com, thank you so much.



Sent!


----------



## djgeffers1

I am sorry but I still haven't received them yet. Maybe you can try my other email at djgeffers1@charter.net or maybe someone else can try and send me a copy of the ones they received. Thanks so much.


----------



## kkfisher

I would love a copy of both the park cards and weekly planner.  6 days, 4 parks!  Thank you!  These look awesome!

kkfisher@comcast.net


----------



## Aryn

I would love a set as well 5 days 4 parks.

Thanks for helping all us planners out!
apaisbernath@yahoo.com


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

I would love a copy... 6 days all 4 parks...

lauren.toups@yahoo.com

Thanks so much...I am loving this!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Hey Gang,

To my knowledge I am caught up to post 153, this includes all pm's that have been sent to me by June 13 approx. 7pm.
If you have requested the cards and have not received them, check your junk mail and if they are still MIA, let me know and I will try to re-send them.


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

Thanks Kathy!! cant wait to start planning!!


----------



## tecomagirl

Hi Kathy,
Can I have World at a glance cards please, I am going for 10 days
thanks Chris
my email is 
chris.d@internode.on.net


----------



## YoTony2

Hi Kathy:

We have a 7 day August and 10 day December return to the world.

I would love each park and the 7 & 10 day planners!

Thanks so Much.

P.S.  I can't list my email, but you can email me via the DISboards email option.  Sorry for the extra work


----------



## dis2cruise

wow those cards look sooo impressive 

I would love if I could receive them we will be at dw for 8 days and seeing all parks.

chezzel@optonline.net

thanks sooo much!!


----------



## jez4100

These look great, I would also love a copy.  All 4 parks and a 10 day planner

jez4100@yahoo.com


----------



## nm0859

They look so good.  If you can I would love them.  Thanks so much for doing them.  I will PM you.


----------



## djgeffers1

I received the cards in my email but after I downloaded them and tried to open the file it came up that the file was sent as an attachment in my email and was not coded right so it wont come up and when I try to open the file with another program it just comes up with a bunch of jibberish writing jibberish to me anyway, is anyone else having this problem ?


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

tecomagirl said:


> Hi Kathy,
> Can I have World at a glance cards please, I am going for 10 days
> thanks Chris
> my email is
> chris.d@internode.on.net





dis2cruise said:


> wow those cards look sooo impressive
> 
> I would love if I could receive them we will be at dw for 8 days and seeing all parks.
> 
> chezzel@optonline.net
> 
> thanks sooo much!!





jez4100 said:


> These look great, I would also love a copy.  All 4 parks and a 10 day planner
> 
> jez4100@yahoo.com


SENT!  



djgeffers1 said:


> I received the cards in my email but after I downloaded them and tried to open the file it came up that the file was sent as an attachment in my email and was not coded right so it wont come up and when I try to open the file with another program it just comes up with a bunch of jibberish writing jibberish to me anyway, is anyone else having this problem ?





YoTony2 said:


> Hi Kathy:
> 
> We have a 7 day August and 10 day December return to the world.
> 
> I would love each park and the 7 & 10 day planners!
> 
> Thanks so Much.
> 
> P.S.  I can't list my email, but you can email me via the DISboards email option.  Sorry for the extra work



Pm'd both of you!


----------



## dragonye

could you email me copies too?  asprout967@aol.com   thank you    I cannot wait to start my planner.


----------



## PACAMPER

Can you send me a copy bandsredline at msn


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

dragonye said:


> could you email me copies too?  asprout967@aol.com   thank you    I cannot wait to start my planner.





PACAMPER said:


> Can you send me a copy bandsredline at msn



Sent!


----------



## momsavealot

Could you please send me some?  I am going to the World for 7 days and going to each park.  My email address is purcellhouse@yahoo.com.  Your cards are the best I've seen and I can't wait to start getting organized!  Thanks!!


----------



## ashbradnmom

I too would love to use your cards 7 days going to each park 
Thanks jmc1978@earthlink.net


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

momsavealot said:


> Could you please send me some?  I am going to the World for 7 days and going to each park.  My email address is purcellhouse@yahoo.com.  Your cards are the best I've seen and I can't wait to start getting organized!  Thanks!!





ashbradnmom said:


> I too would love to use your cards 7 days going to each park
> Thanks jmc1978@earthlink.net



Sent!
Happy planning!


----------



## HarleyMom

Hi!  

I would love to have a set, too!  They look awesome!  Could you send me the 4 day AND the 7 day planner?  (we have 2 reservations w/ different people), and then all 4 parks.  Thanks so much!!  

bethanykillips@yahoo.com


----------



## taylor5

I sent you 2 pms about these (you'll see what I mean)


----------



## churchpilot

I am sending you a PM!  Thanks.


----------



## DisMomme

Would love to have a set!  Thank you so much for sharing.

Going for 8 days - all 4 parks

pakhowe@msn.com

Thanks Again!
~Kim


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

HarleyMom said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would love to have a set, too!  They look awesome!  Could you send me the 4 day AND the 7 day planner?  (we have 2 reservations w/ different people), and then all 4 parks.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> bethanykillips@yahoo.com





churchpilot said:


> I am sending you a PM!  Thanks.





DisMomme said:


> Would love to have a set!  Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> Going for 8 days - all 4 parks
> 
> pakhowe@msn.com
> 
> Thanks Again!
> ~Kim




Sent!




taylor5 said:


> I sent you 2 pms about these (you'll see what I mean)



PM'd ya back!


----------



## sluna77

Hi,

Can you send me a set for 7 days all of the parks. . .. ssluna77@gmail.com

THANKS!!!


----------



## altheatoldme

Thanks so much for sharing these, they're great!!

Can I request the 7 day with all 4 parks?

Thanks!!!


----------



## altheatoldme

Sorry, just realized that you may need an email address:

wendyrose1013@hotmail.com

THANKS!!!


----------



## paytonsgrammy

Would love to have a copy of your cards going for 8 days and all parks.
Thank You Very Much


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

altheatoldme said:


> Thanks so much for sharing these, they're great!!
> 
> Can I request the 7 day with all 4 parks?
> 
> Thanks!!!





sluna77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you send me a set for 7 days all of the parks. . .. ssluna77@gmail.com
> 
> THANKS!!!


SENT!  


paytonsgrammy said:


> Would love to have a copy of your cards going for 8 days and all parks.
> Thank You Very Much



No problem!  What is your email address?


----------



## donna6635

Would also appreciate if I could get the cards for all 4 parks, going for 8 days. Thanks in advance. Donna  OOPS! forgot my e-mail-dimarzio133@comcast.net


----------



## brandilee8299

Wow!  These are by far the best planning sheets I've seen.  I've been meaning to start making my own, but these are much better than what I would have created.  We are going for 7 nights- 8 days and going to all the parks.  I would love for you to send me a copy.  Thank you very much!!!

ETA:  My email address would help...brandilee8299@twcny.rr.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

brandilee8299 said:


> Wow!  These are by far the best planning sheets I've seen.  I've been meaning to start making my own, but these are much better than what I would have created.  We are going for 7 nights- 8 days and going to all the parks.  I would love for you to send me a copy.  Thank you very much!!!
> 
> ETA:  My email address would help...brandilee8299@twcny.rr.com





donna6635 said:


> Would also appreciate if I could get the cards for all 4 parks, going for 8 days. Thanks in advance. Donna  OOPS! forgot my e-mail-dimarzio133@comcast.net



Gotcha both!


----------



## tonitx2

i love your planning cards they are great!!!! can you send them to me to please. i will pm you with my email. thanks in advance...


----------



## jennilearn

These cards are a great idea! Can you send me cards for all 4 parks for 9 days? Thanks. 
e-mail: jennilearn@yahoo.com


----------



## tonitx2

can you please send me one too, you have done a great job with these thanks in advance. my email is toniajeff@telus.net for all 4 parks for 9 days thanks again


----------



## palavra

Absolutely impressed with your ability to make these beautiful cards! Would you send all 4 parks for 8 days to me? Thanks!

email is lrthibeault@yahoo.com


----------



## MatthewGracesMom

I love you planning cards, can you send me all 4 parks 7 days please.  sarchen23@hotmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## gymbomominNC

FABULOUS!  Could you please, please email me the full page and the 5x7 sizes for all 4 parks for 7 days (I have a passporter and a personal planner).

email:  rsmith_ljr@yahoo.com

TIA!!


----------



## stacythatgirl

If You're sending them out I would Love Love Love this!!! =) 

stacy.debruyne@gmail.com 

Thank You!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

jennilearn said:


> These cards are a great idea! Can you send me cards for all 4 parks for 9 days? Thanks.
> e-mail: jennilearn@yahoo.com





tonitx2 said:


> can you please send me one too, you have done a great job with these thanks in advance. my email is toniajeff@telus.net for all 4 parks for 9 days thanks again





palavra said:


> Absolutely impressed with your ability to make these beautiful cards! Would you send all 4 parks for 8 days to me? Thanks!
> 
> email is lrthibeault@yahoo.com





MatthewGracesMom said:


> I love you planning cards, can you send me all 4 parks 7 days please.  sarchen23@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks!





gymbomominNC said:


> FABULOUS!  Could you please, please email me the full page and the 5x7 sizes for all 4 parks for 7 days (I have a passporter and a personal planner).
> 
> email:  rsmith_ljr@yahoo.com
> 
> TIA!!





stacythatgirl said:


> If You're sending them out I would Love Love Love this!!! =)
> 
> stacy.debruyne@gmail.com
> 
> Thank You!!



All caught up!  
Happy planning gang!


----------



## magmck

I love you planning cards, I am going to all the parks for 14 days. Please could you send me some.
Thank you.      
magmck@hotmail.com


----------



## Ohana 4

Your planning cards are so beautiful!  What a wonderful gift you have.  Can I please have a set too?  All 4 parks, staying 8 days.

Ladyn@smythplace.com

Thank you!


----------



## disney*mom*82

These are wonderful, if you could please send me some cards as well I would greatly appreciate it. I love to be super ready for Disney and these will help keep info organized and ready. We will be there for all 4 parks (and water parks!!) total of 8 days. 

email is:

bp042900@consolidated.net 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Smokinjoe1002

these are great. Could you send me the 5x7 version for 7 days. thanks so much,   Joe

my email is 
smokinjoe1002  "at" yahoo.com
 replace the "at" with the symbol...thanks


----------



## CanadianPaco

Me too 5x7 four parks 7 days- soopaco@yahoo.ca

Much thanks!!!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

magmck said:


> I love you planning cards, I am going to all the parks for 14 days. Please could you send me some.
> Thank you.
> magmck@hotmail.com





Ohana 4 said:


> Your planning cards are so beautiful!  What a wonderful gift you have.  Can I please have a set too?  All 4 parks, staying 8 days.
> 
> Ladyn@smythplace.com
> 
> Thank you!





disney*mom*82 said:


> These are wonderful, if you could please send me some cards as well I would greatly appreciate it. I love to be super ready for Disney and these will help keep info organized and ready. We will be there for all 4 parks (and water parks!!) total of 8 days.
> 
> email is:
> 
> bp042900@consolidated.net
> 
> Thanks so much!





Smokinjoe1002 said:


> these are great. Could you send me the 5x7 version for 7 days. thanks so much,   Joe
> 
> my email is
> smokinjoe1002  "at" yahoo.com
> replace the "at" with the symbol...thanks





CanadianPaco said:


> Me too 5x7 four parks 7 days- soopaco@yahoo.ca
> 
> Much thanks!!!!



Sent!


----------



## palavra

Thank you so much for sending the cards!


----------



## magmck

Thank you so much for these, they are great.


----------



## Ohana 4

Thanks so much.  They are going to be used in about a week already!

...unfortunately, I can't get them to print right.  The printer keeps cutting off half the sheet.  I tried to print it on one sheet and then folding it in half, but it still won't do it.  I am so disappointed because I know you did so much work on these.  I was really looking forward to using them.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

palavra said:


> Thank you so much for sending the cards!





magmck said:


> Thank you so much for these, they are great.




No problem!


Ohana 4 said:


> Thanks so much.  They are going to be used in about a week already!
> 
> ...unfortunately, I can't get them to print right.  The printer keeps cutting off half the sheet.  I tried to print it on one sheet and then folding it in half, but it still won't do it.  I am so disappointed because I know you did so much work on these.  I was really looking forward to using them.



What size of planners did I send you?  You may need to change your printer settings to the appropriate page size.  IE, if I sent a half sheet (5.5x8.5) you will have to tell your printer to print that size and then insert half a sheet of paper.
Just keep playing (on draft setting to conserve ink).  You'll get it. 
HTH, let me know.

Another thought, the docs. are created in landscape format, did you insert the paper to print landscape instead of portrait?


----------



## Ohana 4

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> No problem!
> 
> 
> What size of planners did I send you?  You may need to change your printer settings to the appropriate page size.  IE, if I sent a half sheet (5.5x8.5) you will have to tell your printer to print that size and then insert half a sheet of paper.
> Just keep playing (on draft setting to conserve ink).  You'll get it.
> HTH, let me know.
> 
> Another thought, the docs. are created in landscape format, did you insert the paper to print landscape instead of portrait?



Yep, I put it on landscape and even changed it to 5x7.  Somehow it cuts off the left hand side and the bottom.  I'll keep working on it though.  Thank you!


----------



## jasmom

Hi could I get the planning cards too. My email is jlaframboise10@cogeco.ca
We are going for 6 days and 7 nights to all 4 parks. 5x7 size would be great. This is really kind of you do do all this work.
Thank-you


----------



## Shannalee724

I would LOVE a copy of these please.  5x7 would be great.  We will be at Disney for 9 days 8 nights

LOL!  I guess you probably need my email address!  

swfilburn@verizon.net


----------



## Macduffy

I would DIE for a copy of your pages!!!!!!! I'm going to all four parks (staying 7 nights). I don't know whether to love you or hate you... I'm going to go mad making an incredible planner like yours! You have a real talent 

stacyandscott@gmail.com


----------



## bballbabe

I just stumbled upon this thread and I would LOVE to have the 4 parks and 8 day planner. You did a FABULOUS job.  momtwin63@msn.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

jasmom said:


> Hi could I get the planning cards too. My email is jlaframboise10@cogeco.ca
> We are going for 6 days and 7 nights to all 4 parks. 5x7 size would be great. This is really kind of you do do all this work.
> Thank-you





Shannalee724 said:


> I would LOVE a copy of these please.  5x7 would be great.  We will be at Disney for 9 days 8 nights
> 
> LOL!  I guess you probably need my email address!
> 
> swfilburn@verizon.net





Macduffy said:


> I would DIE for a copy of your pages!!!!!!! I'm going to all four parks (staying 7 nights). I don't know whether to love you or hate you... I'm going to go mad making an incredible planner like yours! You have a real talent
> 
> stacyandscott@gmail.com





bballbabe said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread and I would LOVE to have the 4 parks and 8 day planner. You did a FABULOUS job.  momtwin63@msn.com



OK gang, all caught up!  I sent you all the 5x7 size (as a few of you requested).  If you would like another size ie. 5.5x8.5 or 8.5x11 just let me know!

Happy planning!


----------



## uirishtoo

I would love to use your cards.  We are going for 8days-7nights and visiting all 4 parks.

You are quite organized and I appreciate all your hard work and sharing it!!!

If you would kindly send the 5x7 to uirishtoo@aol.com

thanks,
Grace in PA


----------



## Monny2AE

oops I got a little impatient and clicked twice...doublepost.


----------



## Monny2AE

I would love copies please! Would it be too much to ask for both 5X7 and 8X10- I just can't decide which I'd like better 

We're going for 7 days to all 4 parks TIA
jkgreene1@yahoo.com


----------



## tinksgilrs251520

May I please have a copy of your cards I am leaving in 8/16 for Disney and would love to have them 

wjv1970@yahoo.com


----------



## jasmom

thank-you very much


----------



## bballbabe

THANKS!! I can't wait to organize all of my stuff up now!


----------



## marimario

Hi; 

I just made our 5 x 7 cards.

Now I'm working on our binder, can you please send me the 8 x 11.

Thank you for the great work and sharing!! 

mariongpm@aol.com


----------



## ajasmom

Id love a set of cards we are going in december for 6 days we will not be using the water parks for this trip.  please email me swiderski1 at msn.com


----------



## kidneygirl

These are awesome!!!  Could you send me a copy as well?  We'll be there for 7 days.  Thanks!! 

paul.tami08@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

I will send out the latest requests later tonight.


----------



## Tamarap

I would love a copy of the 5x7 cards.

buddiesmom2@yahoo.com


----------



## Born 2B a Princess

These are so awesome!  We're going later this month four 8 days and will be going to all of the parks, plus the water parks...could you send me the 5.5x8 size?  Thank you!

E-mail address:  stephanie.gisseman@robins.af.mil and also to stephaniegisseman@windstream.net (sometimes the firewalls get in the way so it's safer to send to both, if you don't mind).  Thanks!


----------



## MouseEarsMickey

Love, love love these cards!  Could you send them to me as well please?  We are going to all 4 parks for 7 days.  lekagirl (a) hotmail (dot) com

Thank you so much


----------



## casacoco

Mickey's Best Girl, you are the best. I can't believe I didn't find you sooner. Could I please have a set for each park and the water parks - 5 x 7. susiethomason@yahoo.com
Thank you


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

uirishtoo said:


> I would love to use your cards.  We are going for 8days-7nights and visiting all 4 parks.
> 
> You are quite organized and I appreciate all your hard work and sharing it!!!
> 
> If you would kindly send the 5x7 to uirishtoo@aol.com
> 
> thanks,
> Grace in PA





Monny2AE said:


> I would love copies please! Would it be too much to ask for both 5X7 and 8X10- I just can't decide which I'd like better
> 
> We're going for 7 days to all 4 parks TIA
> jkgreene1@yahoo.com





tinksgilrs251520 said:


> May I please have a copy of your cards I am leaving in 8/16 for Disney and would love to have them
> 
> wjv1970@yahoo.com





marimario said:


> Hi;
> 
> I just made our 5 x 7 cards.
> 
> Now I'm working on our binder, can you please send me the 8 x 11.
> 
> Thank you for the great work and sharing!!
> 
> mariongpm@aol.com





ajasmom said:


> Id love a set of cards we are going in december for 6 days we will not be using the water parks for this trip.  please email me swiderski1 at msn.com





kidneygirl said:


> These are awesome!!!  Could you send me a copy as well?  We'll be there for 7 days.  Thanks!!
> 
> paul.tami08@yahoo.com





Tamarap said:


> I would love a copy of the 5x7 cards.
> 
> buddiesmom2@yahoo.com





Born 2B a Princess said:


> These are so awesome!  We're going later this month four 8 days and will be going to all of the parks, plus the water parks...could you send me the 5.5x8 size?  Thank you!
> 
> E-mail address:  stephanie.gisseman@robins.af.mil and also to stephaniegisseman@windstream.net (sometimes the firewalls get in the way so it's safer to send to both, if you don't mind).  Thanks!





MouseEarsMickey said:


> Love, love love these cards!  Could you send them to me as well please?  We are going to all 4 parks for 7 days.  lekagirl (a) hotmail (dot) com
> 
> Thank you so much





casacoco said:


> Mickey's Best Girl, you are the best. I can't believe I didn't find you sooner. Could I please have a set for each park and the water parks - 5 x 7. susiethomason@yahoo.com
> Thank you



All caught up!  Happy planning gang!


jasmom said:


> thank-you very much





bballbabe said:


> THANKS!! I can't wait to organize all of my stuff up now!



You're very welcome!


----------



## Ashansen

I'd love a copy too of the 8-1/2 x 11 AND the 5x7 cards (greedy, right??)!...We're going to do 4 nights/3-1/2 days in the park then do the 4 night cruise...So we'll only have time for 3-4 parks....

Thanks!
Since I have less then 10 posts, it won't let me put my e-mail..so I have to break it up....

Ashansen

"@aol.com"

Thanks so very much!


----------



## bballbabe

The 5x7's worked great for me, but can you also send me the 8 1/2x11 4 park planners for my kids to fill out. Thanks. momtwin63@msn.com


----------



## Tweevil

Thanks for your help


----------



## abbiep

I love these cards and think they would really help me.  HOwever, when I click on the link it brings me to a page that says file not found.  Can you tell me another way I might be able to access the templates.

Thanks for sharing your hardwork. I appreciate it.  Here is my email address if you are able to email them.  abbiep     @    communicomm.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

ashansen said:


> i'd love a copy too of the 8-1/2 x 11 and the 5x7 cards (greedy, right??)!...we're going to do 4 nights/3-1/2 days in the park then do the 4 night cruise...so we'll only have time for 3-4 parks....
> 
> Thanks!
> Since i have less then 10 posts, it won't let me put my e-mail..so i have to break it up....
> 
> Ashansen
> 
> "@aol.com"
> 
> thanks so very much!





bballbabe said:


> the 5x7's worked great for me, but can you also send me the 8 1/2x11 4 park planners for my kids to fill out. Thanks. momtwin63@msn.com





tweevil said:


> hi!
> I would love to have both
> 
> could you email them to
> 
> the evil one 71  @   comcast.net  ?  (squish it together please  i know i am a pain - lol)
> 
> thanks for your help



Sent!!!




abbiep said:


> i love these cards and think they would really help me.  However, when i click on the link it brings me to a page that says file not found.  Can you tell me another way i might be able to access the templates.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your hardwork. I appreciate it.  Here is my email address if you are able to email them.  Abbiep     @    communicomm.com



This email address isn't working, is everything spelled correctly?  I've tried a few different ways with no luck.


----------



## abbiep

Here is another one to try,,,abbiep @ camtel.net... There arent any spaces between the words and the @sign.  Its the only way I can provide my email address.  Thank you so much.  I really appreciate this.


----------



## Tiggs14

I'd love copies of the spreadsheets. We're going to be at Disney for 9 days and will be doing all 4 parks.

My e-mail address is d_peddle@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## bballbabe

Thanks!


----------



## abbiep

Here is another address to try, abbiep @ camtel.net.  Thanks, I am looking forward to the cards and know they will really help me with my planning.


----------



## DisneyDreamer04

Hi!  

Can I have the 5x7?  Full 10 Days please.  You are a gracious person to complete for everyone. I would have no idea on where to even start to make something like this.  Thank you!

Oh, email address

rriddle1004@yahoo.com


----------



## ashbradnmom

I requested these a few weeks ago but can not open them would you mind sending them to me again. 
jmc1978@earthlink.net

Thanks so much these are great!!


----------



## Tweevil

Thank you soooo much!  I appreciate it.  These are great!!


----------



## InLoveWithDOTS

Oh my goodness! I would SO love to get copies of these! My email address is inlovewithdots@aol.com. We will be in Disney for 7 days (then 6 at Universal) and I know these would help so much!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Hey gang!
I will have the latest requests out tomorrow (Thurs.) night when I'm back on my home computer!
Thanx for your patience!


----------



## stichnlilo

Me too.......these are wonderful....THANK YOU.....ball4us@hotmail.com


----------



## mousescrapper

just subbing in so I don't forget about this later...as you can see in my siggie our next trip is a ways off.

PM requests later, thanks! alwasy looking for something new and fun to use when planning


----------



## jenanderson

I love this!  Our group will be hopping too much to use the 5x7 sheets but the World at a Glance sheet for 9 days would be perfect!!!  It would simplify all the other information I am trying to put together.

My e-mail is:  jenbanderson@gmail.com

Thanks so much!!!!
Jen


----------



## thefigueroas

I would love a copy of these.  My email address is thefigueroazoo@yahoo.com.  On another note I would like to thank you for the time you have taken to invent and design these and to then share your design with others.  A very kind gesture indeed.  We would need the 7 night series.  Again, thank you.


----------



## disney*mom*82

Hi, I already requested a set of cards and got them but I still cannot get them to print and neither can a friend of mine who tried. I have Windows Vista, so I know it can be picky, but she just has windows 98 and it still wont work. We both DL the converter and no luck. If you could please send them again or if anyone else that has been so fortunate to get them to download could send them to me also, would be best if it is in a jpeg, wps, wpt, or rtf format. I appreciate any help I can get, I want these cards soooo bad. email is bp042900@consolidated.net

TI


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

abbiep said:


> Here is another one to try,,,abbiep @ camtel.net... There arent any spaces between the words and the @sign.  Its the only way I can provide my email address.  Thank you so much.  I really appreciate this.





Tiggs14 said:


> I'd love copies of the spreadsheets. We're going to be at Disney for 9 days and will be doing all 4 parks.
> 
> My e-mail address is d_peddle@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks!





DisneyDreamer04 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I have the 5x7?  Full 10 Days please.  You are a gracious person to complete for everyone. I would have no idea on where to even start to make something like this.  Thank you!
> 
> Oh, email address
> 
> rriddle1004@yahoo.com





ashbradnmom said:


> I requested these a few weeks ago but can not open them would you mind sending them to me again.
> jmc1978@earthlink.net
> 
> Thanks so much these are great!!





InLoveWithDOTS said:


> Oh my goodness! I would SO love to get copies of these! My email address is inlovewithdots@aol.com. We will be in Disney for 7 days (then 6 at Universal) and I know these would help so much!!





stichnlilo said:


> Me too.......these are wonderful....THANK YOU.....ball4us@hotmail.com





jenanderson said:


> I love this!  Our group will be hopping too much to use the 5x7 sheets but the World at a Glance sheet for 9 days would be perfect!!!  It would simplify all the other information I am trying to put together.
> 
> My e-mail is:  jenbanderson@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!
> Jen





thefigueroas said:


> I would love a copy of these.  My email address is thefigueroazoo@yahoo.com.  On another note I would like to thank you for the time you have taken to invent and design these and to then share your design with others.  A very kind gesture indeed.  We would need the 7 night series.  Again, thank you.



Sent!




disney*mom*82 said:


> Hi, I already requested a set of cards and got them but I still cannot get them to print and neither can a friend of mine who tried. I have Windows Vista, so I know it can be picky, but she just has windows 98 and it still wont work. We both DL the converter and no luck. If you could please send them again or if anyone else that has been so fortunate to get them to download could send them to me also, would be best if it is in a jpeg, wps, wpt, or rtf format. I appreciate any help I can get, I want these cards soooo bad. email is bp042900@consolidated.net
> 
> TI



Re-sent the files in PDF format, I hope they work!


----------



## VickynMickey

Mickey's Best Girl,  Let me say these are great
Can I have a set for our upcoming trip Sept 24th-30th(7 days)
email is vkyluvscntry@yahoo.com


----------



## shortkathleen

Those look awesome!  I would love a copy of the 10 day 5x7.  Thanks you so so much!  

my email  shortkathleen@hotmail.com


----------



## nullobject

sorry for the piling on but I'd really appreciate a copy as well for our trip Sept 12 - 18th.

mailto:cenney@comcast.net

Thanks!


----------



## Disney-Bride

planning 1st trip. Would really appreciate a copy. 5 DAYS 4 PARKS
thank you so much. this will make planning so much easier.
banzai.c@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

VickynMickey said:


> Mickey's Best Girl,  Let me say these are great
> Can I have a set for our upcoming trip Sept 24th-30th(7 days)
> email is vkyluvscntry@yahoo.com





shortkathleen said:


> Those look awesome!  I would love a copy of the 10 day 5x7.  Thanks you so so much!
> 
> my email  shortkathleen@hotmail.com





nullobject said:


> sorry for the piling on but I'd really appreciate a copy as well for our trip Sept 12 - 18th.
> 
> mailto:cenney@comcast.net
> 
> Thanks!





Disney-Bride said:


> planning 1st trip. Would really appreciate a copy. 5 DAYS 4 PARKS
> thank you so much. this will make planning so much easier.
> banzai.c@sbcglobal.net



Sent!


----------



## ESIDER

Hi Kathy (AKA Mickey's Best Girl) - I hope you see this message as I am new to the boards and can't PM yet nor post images???  Oh well... 

I came across this thread you started and am in LOVE!!!  I am going to Disney in September and just started my "High Gear" planning.  I am wondering if it is possible for you to send me your WONDERFUL planning pages you created in the 5.5 X 8 size? 

I am not sure if you are able to PM me or not due to my newbie status.  I'll be checking back soon.  

Thanks much!!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

ESIDER said:


> Hi Kathy (AKA Mickey's Best Girl) - I hope you see this message as I am new to the boards and can't PM yet nor post images???  Oh well...
> 
> I came across this thread you started and am in LOVE!!!  I am going to Disney in September and just started my "High Gear" planning.  I am wondering if it is possible for you to send me your WONDERFUL planning pages you created in the 5.5 X 8 size?
> 
> I am not sure if you are able to PM me or not due to my newbie status.  I'll be checking back soon.
> 
> Thanks much!!!



First off,  to the boards!  You'll love it here!

Second, just type your email in non-email form (I know that makes absolutely no sense)  ie:  mickey'sbestgirl @ disboards dot com and I'll send the planners right out.  I will also need to know how many days your stay will be so I can send you the right planning table.

Have fun around here!  You'll learn lots!!!


----------



## ESIDER

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> First off,  to the boards!  You'll love it here!
> 
> Second, just type your email in non-email form (I know that makes absolutely no sense)  ie:  mickey'sbestgirl @ disboards dot com and I'll send the planners right out.  I will also need to know how many days your stay will be so I can send you the right planning table.
> 
> Have fun around here!  You'll learn lots!!!




Thanks so much for the warm welcome!  I am sure I will love it here since this board is full of Disney nuts like myself!  This vacation we will be staying for 5 nights/6 days and going to all 4 parks.

I have been to Disney many times (around 12 or so???) but have never made a planner which seems odd to me now that I think about it since I scrapbook and papercraft... Huh?  Anyway, I saw this thread and decided it was time!  Thank you so much for putting this together for all of us! 

My email is uwmgrad99 @ aol dot com.

Thanks!!!


----------



## chewysmom

Oooh, could you send me one? We're (hopefully) going for 5 days. My email is  Thanks so much!! 

Edited to add size: Could you send me the half size planner? Thanks.


----------



## arilvdc

hi!  I would love love love if you could send these to me!!! my email is ari.merino @ yahoo dot com.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Sorry I'm so late getting out the latest requests.  I will be back at my home computer Tues night and get caught up then.


----------



## Magical Mama

Love these! Have kind of a difficult request, was hoping to get these in a smaller size for my planner. I would need 4 1/4" by 6 3/4" Is that possible? I would be so grateful!!! We are going for four days and four parks. Thank you so much!!! 

The email is mrs_hotboy@yahoo.com 

Thank you for spreading some Disney magic!!!


----------



## Avojeo

Can I have one as well.  I love both designs.  We are going in Nov for 6 days.

Thank you so much!!
avorn5708@ymail.com


----------



## Dismom55

I pm'd a request, just want to say I think you have created a very beautiful handy tool and thanks for all the work you do.


----------



## erynsmom

What a great planning tool.  If you are still sending them out I would love a 10-day and 14-day set in both 5x7 and 8.5x11.

Thanks and great job,
Cheryl
c.carpenter@cogeco.ca


----------



## NYDIS

Those planning sheets look awesome.  I would very much appreciate a copy for our trip in Nov/Dec for 7 days.  You put a lot of work into those!

Thank you,

Lisa

dda427@aol dot com


----------



## kstategrad

Hey there, Mickey's Best Girl! LOVE the planners...I sent you a PM with my request, but I thought I'd go ahead and post too (and, along with everyone else, say THANKS for doing this)!!

I would like one planning sheet, size 8.5x11, for each park. We are only staying 4 nights. I'd like the ones with the park maps on the back.

Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

ESIDER said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome!  I am sure I will love it here since this board is full of Disney nuts like myself!  This vacation we will be staying for 5 nights/6 days and going to all 4 parks.
> 
> I have been to Disney many times (around 12 or so???) but have never made a planner which seems odd to me now that I think about it since I scrapbook and papercraft... Huh?  Anyway, I saw this thread and decided it was time!  Thank you so much for putting this together for all of us!
> 
> My email is uwmgrad99 @ aol dot com.
> 
> Thanks!!!





chewysmom said:


> Oooh, could you send me one? We're (hopefully) going for 5 days. My email is bre4evr @ msn. com. Thanks so much!!
> 
> Edited to add size: Could you send me the half size planner? Thanks.





arilvdc said:


> hi!  I would love love love if you could send these to me!!! my email is ari.merino @ yahoo dot com.  Thanks!!!





Avojeo said:


> Can I have one as well.  I love both designs.  We are going in Nov for 6 days.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> avorn5708@ymail.com





erynsmom said:


> What a great planning tool.  If you are still sending them out I would love a 10-day and 14-day set in both 5x7 and 8.5x11.
> 
> Thanks and great job,
> Cheryl
> c.carpenter@cogeco.ca





NYDIS said:


> Those planning sheets look awesome.  I would very much appreciate a copy for our trip in Nov/Dec for 7 days.  You put a lot of work into those!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lisa
> 
> dda427@aol dot com





kstategrad said:


> Hey there, Mickey's Best Girl! LOVE the planners...I sent you a PM with my request, but I thought I'd go ahead and post too (and, along with everyone else, say THANKS for doing this)!!
> 
> I would like one planning sheet, size 8.5x11, for each park. We are only staying 4 nights. I'd like the ones with the park maps on the back.
> 
> Thank you SO much!!!



SENT!!!  As promised, I'm all caught up on current requests, pm's included!



Magical Mama said:


> Love these! Have kind of a difficult request, was hoping to get these in a smaller size for my planner. I would need 4 1/4" by 6 3/4" Is that possible? I would be so grateful!!! We are going for four days and four parks. Thank you so much!!!
> 
> The email is mrs_hotboy@yahoo.com
> 
> Thank you for spreading some Disney magic!!!



I will give this a whirl.  Unfortunately, I'm travelling a lot for work right now and will have to wait until the weekend before I can give this some attention.  If you don't hear from me by next Monday, sent me a gentle nudge as reminder!


----------



## danagirl

Hi i would like a set also....5.5 by 81/2, we are doing all four parks and are going to be there for 14 days..my email address is danagirl245@hotmail.comthanks in advance!!!


----------



## karenwwu

I love the planners. May I have one 5x7 for all 4 parks and for 8 days? I'm so excited! Thank you.

karenwwu@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

danagirl said:


> Hi i would like a set also....5.5 by 81/2, we are doing all four parks and are going to be there for 14 days..my email address is danagirl245@hotmail.comthanks in advance!!!





karenwwu said:


> I love the planners. May I have one 5x7 for all 4 parks and for 8 days? I'm so excited! Thank you.
> 
> karenwwu@yahoo.com



Sent!  

Happy planning!


----------



## cnktruitt

Dear Kathy,

Words fail me as I look over what you have been working on!  And I have a keen, overwhelming urge to yell out......."You Sooooooo Totally Rock" like my son would do.  

(ahem)

Would you please make a copy of the World at a Glance 5x7s?  We will be there 9/29 to 10/10.   If possible, no stress now, could you make the section titled "Downtown Disney" into something general...like "Other Attraction"?  

My email is cnktruitt@cox.net

Thanks a gazillion!!!
Karen


----------



## sjbarnet

Hi!

These look wonderful...just like the planner pages I use for work!

Could you send me a set for 8 days/7nights all 4 parks in both sizes.

sbarnett4@isugw.indstate.edu

Thank you so much for all of your hard work!


----------



## Sapper383

Those planning cards look fantastic.
Could I please request a set. We are going to WDW in sept for 14 days and will be visiting all 4 parks.

Thanks for all the hard work you obviously put into these.

My email is sturner.home@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## kha100399

I would love all of them in full size with maps....they are amazing. We are going for 10 days in just less than a month.

thank you!


----------



## teeny312

Mickey's Best Girl!!  The planners are AMAZING! Great idea   If you could send my them that would be great!!  teeny312 @ yahoo .com

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

cnktruitt said:


> Dear Kathy,
> 
> Words fail me as I look over what you have been working on!  And I have a keen, overwhelming urge to yell out......."You Sooooooo Totally Rock" like my son would do.
> 
> (ahem)
> 
> Would you please make a copy of the World at a Glance 5x7s?  We will be there 9/29 to 10/10.   If possible, no stress now, could you make the section titled "Downtown Disney" into something general...like "Other Attraction"?
> 
> My email is cnktruitt@cox.net
> 
> Thanks a gazillion!!!
> Karen





sjbarnet said:


> Hi!
> 
> These look wonderful...just like the planner pages I use for work!
> 
> Could you send me a set for 8 days/7nights all 4 parks in both sizes.
> 
> sbarnett4@isugw.indstate.edu
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your hard work!





Sapper383 said:


> Those planning cards look fantastic.
> Could I please request a set. We are going to WDW in sept for 14 days and will be visiting all 4 parks.
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work you obviously put into these.
> 
> My email is sturner.home@yahoo.co.uk





teeny312 said:


> Mickey's Best Girl!!  The planners are AMAZING! Great idea   If you could send my them that would be great!!  teeny312 @ yahoo .com
> 
> Thanks!!!



SENT!



kha100399 said:


> I would love all of them in full size with maps....they are amazing. We are going for 10 days in just less than a month.
> 
> thank you!



I just need your e-mail address and I'll get them right out!


----------



## cnktruitt

Thanks Again!  These planners are truely a nit-pickers (me) best friend!

Karen


----------



## JCTigger

oh my gosh those look wonderful!! I went to buy a passporter but returned it because it had information that as a seasoned vet i didnt really need and it would be to big and bulkie to carry around but these look wonderful! can you please send me a set of them for 5 days 5x7 for all the parks 

jillian_hinds@hotmail.com

thank you so much!!
Jill


----------



## teeny312

Thanks Mickey's Best Girl! I got them and they're FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## mchelle77

I would LOVE copies of those! What program do you have them in? Do you send as PDFs, or screen shots? I don't have Excel, which is what I'm afraid you did them in.  I'd even take the screen shots that you're posting if you have to.

We're going Oct. 26-Nov. 2. Thanks so much! You did great work, and you're very generous to share with all of us. 

michellesmithe@gmail.com

Thanks again!


----------



## diamondpixienc

Please send the copies of the templates to me as well. kimjones05@gmail.com


----------



## darrylpan

Those cards are terrific. I am going for 10 nights and all 4 parks. Thanks in advance for sending them to me.
E-mail is darrylpan@roadrunner.com


----------



## txtinkerbell72

Can I get a set for all four parks full size with the maps on the back.

We will be leaving September 16 and staying for 6 nights.

Thanks in advance for the great cards.  You are an angel in disguise.

email: mh76640@yahoo.com


----------



## sweetmonkey

Could someone send me a set as well, in half page and 5x7?  You did an amazing job with these! They are just what I need!!!  

Let me know if you need something (like some t-shirt designs or Epcot Passport). 

beth.daugherity@gmail.com

THANKS!


----------



## ldnon

Love the design.
Would love a copy. Thx in advance.
Leaving next week!

NOT allowed to post my email address due to too few post!
Let me try it this way. "fshin at uwo.ca"
(hope that works around it.)


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

JCTigger said:


> oh my gosh those look wonderful!! I went to buy a passporter but returned it because it had information that as a seasoned vet i didnt really need and it would be to big and bulkie to carry around but these look wonderful! can you please send me a set of them for 5 days 5x7 for all the parks
> 
> jillian_hinds@hotmail.com
> 
> thank you so much!!
> Jill





mchelle77 said:


> I would LOVE copies of those! What program do you have them in? Do you send as PDFs, or screen shots? I don't have Excel, which is what I'm afraid you did them in.  I'd even take the screen shots that you're posting if you have to.
> 
> We're going Oct. 26-Nov. 2. Thanks so much! You did great work, and you're very generous to share with all of us.
> 
> michellesmithe@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks again!





diamondpixienc said:


> Please send the copies of the templates to me as well. kimjones05@gmail.com





darrylpan said:


> Those cards are terrific. I am going for 10 nights and all 4 parks. Thanks in advance for sending them to me.
> E-mail is darrylpan@roadrunner.com





txtinkerbell72 said:


> Can I get a set for all four parks full size with the maps on the back.
> 
> We will be leaving September 16 and staying for 6 nights.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the great cards.  You are an angel in disguise.
> 
> email: mh76640@yahoo.com





sweetmonkey said:


> Could someone send me a set as well, in half page and 5x7?  You did an amazing job with these! They are just what I need!!!
> 
> Let me know if you need something (like some t-shirt designs or Epcot Passport).
> 
> beth.daugherity@gmail.com
> 
> THANKS!





ldnon said:


> Love the design.
> Would love a copy. Thx in advance.
> Leaving next week!
> 
> NOT allowed to post my email address due to too few post!
> Let me try it this way. "fshin at uwo.ca"
> (hope that works around it.)



All caught up... happy planning gang!!!!


----------



## KristinU

Hi Mickeys Best Girl - nice work!  I'd love a copy of the files: kristincu@cox.net  May I please have both sizes?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Candy30

Mickey's Best Girl!  Can I have 8x11...actually both sizes?  Thanks sooo much!  anlynmack@msn.com


----------



## txtinkerbell72

I got them today and they are perfect. Thank you so much. I am going to laminate them and then attach them to my backpack so I have them at a moments notice.


----------



## Psuhusker

these look awesome


----------



## Psuhusker

oops need one more post to be able so put my e-mail!


----------



## Psuhusker

these look amazing I would love some!

We are going 9/16-9/29 13 days to all 4 parks. What ever size. 
Thanks so much

rotty38@embarqmail.com


----------



## mommagoofof4

I would love to have these as well! We are going for 7 days and doing all 4 parks.............thank you so much!!! Oh yeah, 5x7 please 
danie238@gmail.com


----------



## WendiDarling

Hi!  I would love to have copies of this as well!  We are going Sept 17th for 10 nights.  All 4 parks.  Would love to have full-size with maps!

Thanks for all your hard work!

Wendi
brianas9@aol.com


----------



## BreezysMom

These are really great!  I would love some.  Thanks for sharing

5x7  for 8 days.  All 4 parks!

bociant@aol.com

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dahall

YOU ROCK!! My hubby teases me about my Disney planning obsession, it is so nice to know there are others. 

PLEASE could I have a set of 4, we are going Sept. 23-Oct 3. to celebrate our boys 9th and 4th birthday. 

Again WONDERFUL!! 
dahall@mac.com


----------



## babybee

Can i get the full size ones with the maps on the back?  Thanks so much.  All 4 parks going for 7 days in November.

jennifer underscore boyle at yahoo dot com


----------



## tgallet

These planning pages are amazing!!!  It is so thoughtful of you to share with everyone!!  Could you please send me a copy of all 4 parks in both sizes for 7 nights, 7 days.  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Queen of 3 princess

I love these planning cards.  I pm'd you with my email address and request.
Thanks


----------



## trai

Wow, these are super.  I've been so overwhelmed trying to figure out how to organize all the great info I've gotten from this board.  I would love the full sheet planners for 7 days, all parks.  My email is tebrant@comcast.net.  Thank you!!


----------



## kelfox651

I would love a copy of your planning cards!  Taking my boys for their first trip and hoping the more organized I am...the less we'll stand around wondering where to go next!  We will be spending 8 days/7 nights, and I'd love the 1/2 sheet size!  
Thanks so much!

markandkellyfox
@
comcast.net


----------



## scustons

These planning pages are so awesome.  And even better, it's going to save me a ton of work.  Could you please send me a set for all 4 parks with the overall sheet for 7 days in the 5x7 size?

SuzanneCustons at berryplastics . com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

KristinU said:


> Hi Mickeys Best Girl - nice work!  I'd love a copy of the files: kristincu@cox.net  May I please have both sizes?
> 
> Thanks so much!





Candy30 said:


> Mickey's Best Girl!  Can I have 8x11...actually both sizes?  Thanks sooo much!  anlynmack@msn.com





Psuhusker said:


> these look amazing I would love some!
> 
> We are going 9/16-9/29 13 days to all 4 parks. What ever size.
> Thanks so much
> 
> rotty38@embarqmail.com





mommagoofof4 said:


> I would love to have these as well! We are going for 7 days and doing all 4 parks.............thank you so much!!! Oh yeah, 5x7 please
> danie238@gmail.com





WendiDarling said:


> Hi!  I would love to have copies of this as well!  We are going Sept 17th for 10 nights.  All 4 parks.  Would love to have full-size with maps!
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work!
> 
> Wendi
> brianas9@aol.com





BreezysMom said:


> These are really great!  I would love some.  Thanks for sharing
> 
> 5x7  for 8 days.  All 4 parks!
> 
> bociant@aol.com
> 
> Thanks in advance!





dahall said:


> YOU ROCK!! My hubby teases me about my Disney planning obsession, it is so nice to know there are others.
> 
> PLEASE could I have a set of 4, we are going Sept. 23-Oct 3. to celebrate our boys 9th and 4th birthday.
> 
> Again WONDERFUL!!
> dahall@mac.com





babybee said:


> Can i get the full size ones with the maps on the back?  Thanks so much.  All 4 parks going for 7 days in November.
> 
> jennifer underscore boyle at yahoo dot com





trai said:


> Wow, these are super.  I've been so overwhelmed trying to figure out how to organize all the great info I've gotten from this board.  I would love the full sheet planners for 7 days, all parks.  My email is tebrant@comcast.net.  Thank you!!





kelfox651 said:


> I would love a copy of your planning cards!  Taking my boys for their first trip and hoping the more organized I am...the less we'll stand around wondering where to go next!  We will be spending 8 days/7 nights, and I'd love the 1/2 sheet size!
> Thanks so much!
> 
> markandkellyfox
> @
> comcast.net





scustons said:


> These planning pages are so awesome.  And even better, it's going to save me a ton of work.  Could you please send me a set for all 4 parks with the overall sheet for 7 days in the 5x7 size?
> 
> SuzanneCustons at berryplastics . com



Sent!  Happy planning everyone!



Queen of 3 princess said:


> I love these planning cards.  I pm'd you with my email address and request.
> Thanks



Got your PM, happy planning!



tgallet said:


> These planning pages are amazing!!!  It is so thoughtful of you to share with everyone!!  Could you please send me a copy of all 4 parks in both sizes for 7 nights, 7 days.  Thank you so much!!!!



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Nena2007

OMG! This is EXACTLY what I have been trying to do... but I'm not so savvy!!!

This would be a HUGE help for me!!!

Could I get one for each park, full size with the maps on the back?  We are going Sept 12-18th my email is nmetcalf84@hotmail.com

THANKS SO MUCH!! YOU ROCK


----------



## mmmjnabors

Could I please, please have the full size ones.  For all the parks, please!!
mmmjnabors@yahoo


----------



## Queen of 3 princess

Hi could I have half sheets 5x7 ,   4 parks Please and 7 days.  I have pm'd you with my email.  thank you


----------



## Chelley00

These are fabulous!  I would love to have the 5X7 sheets, all 4 parks for 10 days.  

shellody @ earthlink dot net


----------



## creativeamanda

I would love a copy of your planning cards.  I would need 5X7 for 7 days.

dalefamily1996@hughes.net

Thanks.


----------



## **Opal**

I'd love a set of the planning cards.  We're going to all 4 park Nov 7th.  

It's fantastic you're willing to share your creativity with us.  

Here's my email:  vanessa dot pohlmann at comcast dot net



Thank you very much!


----------



## mommy2mac

I would love a copy of these planning sheets with maps. Planning a trip for Feb or Mar 2010 and these would come in so handy for my OCD!! Planning 7 days and 4 parks. Thank you so much! Please email to mom2macadoodle at yahoo dot com. Thanks again!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Nena2007 said:


> OMG! This is EXACTLY what I have been trying to do... but I'm not so savvy!!!
> 
> This would be a HUGE help for me!!!
> 
> Could I get one for each park, full size with the maps on the back?  We are going Sept 12-18th my email is nmetcalf84@hotmail.com
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!! YOU ROCK





mmmjnabors said:


> Could I please, please have the full size ones.  For all the parks, please!!
> mmmjnabors@yahoo





Queen of 3 princess said:


> Hi could I have half sheets 5x7 ,   4 parks Please and 7 days.  I have pm'd you with my email.  thank you





Chelley00 said:


> These are fabulous!  I would love to have the 5X7 sheets, all 4 parks for 10 days.
> 
> shellody @ earthlink dot net





creativeamanda said:


> I would love a copy of your planning cards.  I would need 5X7 for 7 days.
> 
> dalefamily1996@hughes.net
> 
> Thanks.





**Opal** said:


> I'd love a set of the planning cards.  We're going to all 4 park Nov 7th.
> 
> It's fantastic you're willing to share your creativity with us.
> 
> Here's my email:  vanessa dot pohlmann at comcast dot net
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!





mommy2mac said:


> I would love a copy of these planning sheets with maps. Planning a trip for Feb or Mar 2010 and these would come in so handy for my OCD!! Planning 7 days and 4 parks. Thank you so much! Please email to mom2macadoodle at yahoo dot com. Thanks again!



Phew!  All caught up (PM's included)!  Thank you for your patience and allowing me some time to get these out to you, it is muchly appreciated!

Happy planning everyone!


----------



## Lisa0620

These are great!  Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## dalton165

I would love a copy of your planning cards. I would need 5X7 for 7 days and 4 parks.

My email is alaurel220@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## wavemaker

I just found this thread. Your planning cards look great. Could you please send them to me at casademjc@aol.com. I need 7days, all 4 parks. Could I also get the world at a glance pages? Thank you so much!


----------



## vicmal

I would love the cards in 5 x7.  Will be there for 8 days.  What a great job!


----------



## MeredithRX

These are great!  I'd love a set of them and the world at a glance pages!  We are going to be at all 4 parks and will be there 9 days.  My email is meredithrsj at aol dot com.  We're heading out in 14 days so I desperately beed to get my cards in order.  I was working on index cards but yours are SO much nicer!!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## dapoteete

Wow, this meets my OCD needs. I would love a set of full sheet for all 4 parks. We will be going for 10 days in December. Thank you soooo much
dapoteete@hotmail.com


----------



## hopeandtink

I would love a set of the cards in 5x7 form. We will be there for 7 days and will visit all 4 parks. My email is jennifer0106@comcast.net. Thanks!!


----------



## lilmissholly37

WOW! These look amazing!! I would LOVE to have a set of both sizes, but if that's too much could I have the full page ones? We are going for 7 nights and will be going to all the main parks. THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!
lilmissholly37@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Lisa0620 said:


> These are great!  Could you please send a 10 day set in 5 x 7 to LHDB at sbcglobal.net?  Thank you so much for doing this.





dalton165 said:


> I would love a copy of your planning cards. I would need 5X7 for 7 days and 4 parks.
> 
> My email is alaurel220@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks!





wavemaker said:


> I just found this thread. Your planning cards look great. Could you please send them to me at casademjc@aol.com. I need 7days, all 4 parks. Could I also get the world at a glance pages? Thank you so much!





MeredithRX said:


> These are great!  I'd love a set of them and the world at a glance pages!  We are going to be at all 4 parks and will be there 9 days.  My email is meredithrsj at aol dot com.  We're heading out in 14 days so I desperately beed to get my cards in order.  I was working on index cards but yours are SO much nicer!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!





dapoteete said:


> Wow, this meets my OCD needs. I would love a set of full sheet for all 4 parks. We will be going for 10 days in December. Thank you soooo much
> dapoteete@hotmail.com





hopeandtink said:


> I would love a set of the cards in 5x7 form. We will be there for 7 days and will visit all 4 parks. My email is jennifer0106@comcast.net. Thanks!!



Sent!  Happy planning gang!


vicmal said:


> I would love the cards in 5 x7.  Will be there for 8 days.  What a great job!



Hi Vicmal, I just need your email address and I'll get the planners out ASAP.


----------



## nonni

I would love to have the 5x7 set for all four parks. debnrich at suddenlink.net. Thank you so much for doing this!!


----------



## mjmselby

Wow, you are an angel! I would LOVE 5 x 7's for the four parks for a five day trip. My email is mjmselby@yahoo.com
<3 <3 <3


----------



## mollymar

I too would love a set of the 5X7 planning cards.  We are doing 2 days each at all four parks.  How nice of you to do this!  

My e-mail is tanya.martinez@comcast.net

Thanks so much!


----------



## kandemom

If at all possible can I have them also. My email is yasminsouder@gmail.com

Thank you so much for doing this. I wish I had skills like that


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

nonni said:


> I would love to have the 5x7 set for all four parks. debnrich at suddenlink.net. Thank you so much for doing this!!





mjmselby said:


> Wow, you are an angel! I would LOVE 5 x 7's for the four parks for a five day trip. My email is mjmselby@yahoo.com
> <3 <3 <3





mollymar said:


> I too would love a set of the 5X7 planning cards.  We are doing 2 days each at all four parks.  How nice of you to do this!
> 
> My e-mail is tanya.martinez@comcast.net
> 
> Thanks so much!





kandemom said:


> If at all possible can I have them also. My email is yasminsouder@gmail.com
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this. I wish I had skills like that



Sent!  Happy planning everyone!


----------



## yrdlyprincess

Oh my gosh your cards are sooo good! I haven't figured out if I need 5x7 or smaller yet...don't know, have to see what bag I'm taking 1st! but you have done a great job!


----------



## mollymar

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> Sent!  Happy planning everyone!



You are fabulous!!  Thank you for taking the time to send the cards to me.  I truely appreciate it!!  Tanya


----------



## ckdsnynt

can  you please send me a copy of the 5 x 7 set of planning sheets? p.m. me and I will send my address. Thanks so much. These are terrific!


----------



## ckdsnynt

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> Sent!  Happy planning everyone!



Could you please send me a copy of the 5x7 set of planning sheets? I think these will be great for our Dec, trip. You are so generous to share!
carolkoger at yahoo.com

Thanks so much


----------



## nannato6

I'm new to this MB, but I just found it!  Going to WDW in less than 2 weeks!  So NOT prepared!

I would love to have the 5x7 planners if possible.
As I do not have 10 post, it won't let me put my e-mail in, so would you please PM me for addy?

Thank you in advance for your hard work and help.


----------



## wvdislover

I would LOVE to have copies of all your planning sheets (5x7)!  We will be going to all 4 parks, and will be at the World for 10 full days!  Thanks so much!  My e-mail is missy0822@suddenlink.net


----------



## moosebug

5x7 here too!  jenladybug@att.net


----------



## 2nd childhood

I would love a copy for our upcoming trip.  
Thanks
passingnotes@bellsouth.net
Shannon


----------



## LoveBugs

That is so great of you! I'd love a set of the 5x7s! We'll be doing all 4 parks and will be there for 8 days. Thanks!!!!!

sarah at neufelds.com


----------



## nannato6

I forgot to say that we are going for 10 days and hope to see all 4 parks.

I so need to get busy planning somethings.  Have adr for CP and staying at POP.

Pm me please as still not able to post my e-mail addy or to pm you!


----------



## yensidretlaw

Absolutely wonderful.  Would love them for our trip 6 days, all 4 parks.

disnydream@aol.com


----------



## kirs10paige

These are awesome! You have done a great job!

Can I have the 5 x 7 size for all four parks? We will be staying 6 days.

Thanks,

Kirsten

kirs10poole@yahoo(dot)com


----------



## nannato6

I would love to have the 5x7 for all 4 parks.  We will need the 10 day planner also.  Your great for sharing these.  Thanks for the heads up on PM!

dsccma at comcast.net

Thanks again


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

ckdsnynt said:


> Could you please send me a copy of the 5x7 set of planning sheets? I think these will be great for our Dec, trip. You are so generous to share!
> carolkoger at yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks so much





wvdislover said:


> I would LOVE to have copies of all your planning sheets (5x7)!  We will be going to all 4 parks, and will be at the World for 10 full days!  Thanks so much!  My e-mail is missy0822@suddenlink.net





moosebug said:


> 5x7 here too!  jenladybug@att.net





2nd childhood said:


> I would love a copy for our upcoming trip.
> Thanks
> passingnotes@bellsouth.net
> Shannon





LoveBugs said:


> That is so great of you! I'd love a set of the 5x7s! We'll be doing all 4 parks and will be there for 8 days. Thanks!!!!!
> 
> sarah at neufelds.com





yensidretlaw said:


> Absolutely wonderful.  Would love them for our trip 6 days, all 4 parks.
> 
> disnydream@aol.com





kirs10paige said:


> These are awesome! You have done a great job!
> 
> Can I have the 5 x 7 size for all four parks? We will be staying 6 days.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kirsten
> 
> kirs10poole@yahoo(dot)com





nannato6 said:


> I would love to have the 5x7 for all 4 parks.  We will need the 10 day planner also.  Your great for sharing these.  Thanks for the heads up on PM!
> 
> dsccma at comcast.net
> 
> Thanks again



Sent!  Have fun all!


----------



## dpcheercoach

If you don't mind...these are great!  I would LOVE 5x7, 4 parks for 8 days please.  You ROCK!!! Thank you so very much.

dpcheercoach@yahoo.com


----------



## WelovMickey!

Kathy,

These are awesome! Can I have a 7day and 13day one. (2 trips coming up ) And I would like them to be the half sheet and also the park day planner pages.

ingridtab3@yahoo.com

Thank you!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

dpcheercoach said:


> if you don't mind...these are great!  I would love 5x7, 4 parks for 8 days please.  You rock!!! Thank you so very much.
> 
> dpcheercoach@yahoo.com





welovmickey! said:


> kathy,
> 
> these are awesome! Can i have a 7day and 13day one. (2 trips coming up ) and i would like them to be the half sheet and also the park day planner pages.
> 
> ingridtab3@yahoo.com
> 
> thank you!



sent!


----------



## WelovMickey!

Kathy your too sweet! Thank you!!


----------



## dpcheercoach

Thank You!!!


----------



## LoveBugs

Thanks! These are fantastic!


----------



## Disney*Geek

This is my very first post on this board.    I am so excited I love your Planning Cards. Would you share a set with a newbie? We are going for 8 nights 4 parks. I hope you will pm me for my email. 
Thank you, 
Lorraine


----------



## Disneynut5

I would love a set of these - full pages for my old eyes to be able to read!  WE are staying 9 nights with 2 days in each park except for AK.  Does that make sense?  I would love the maps on the back and the planner pages also! 

Thanks!  This is exactly what I was looking for!

momtobdb@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Disneynut5 said:


> I would love a set of these - full pages for my old eyes to be able to read!  WE are staying 9 nights with 2 days in each park except for AK.  Does that make sense?  I would love the maps on the back and the planner pages also!
> 
> Thanks!  This is exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> momtobdb@yahoo.com



Sent!




Disney*Geek said:


> This is my very first post on this board.    I am so excited I love your Planning Cards. Would you share a set with a newbie? We are going for 8 nights 4 parks. I hope you will pm me for my email.
> Thank you,
> Lorraine



PM Sent!


----------



## 2specialkids

subbing for future use...Thanks!


----------



## amv1605

I too would love a copy of them if its not too much trouble!

We currently have 3 separate trips planned for 4 Days each - 4 Separate parks  .... 5 X 7 or Half Page format would be wonderful!  '

Thanks so much --- That is super sweet of You to share this with so many people and take time out of Your day to help someone else out --- True Disney Character!

Amanda V.
tovice@bellsouth.net
or -- PM Me --


----------



## MagicMomentsMom

These are fantastic! I'd love to have the half size, and we're going on 11 day trip
veronicamelton   at charter.net    

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful talent!


----------



## flying_babyb

Im going for 7 days  flying_babyb@yahoo.com thanks


----------



## MomforMickey

I'd love a copy of your planner for 5 days - 4 parks.  Thanks!
How can I get them?
pastormommy (at) embarqmail (dot) com


----------



## mufasamatt

MBG,

Can I get an email copy of the 5X7 planning cards? We are going for 9 days and 9 nights next week (9/17-26). Not usually a big planner, but the cards look awesome, plus I thought I might impress my wife. Thanks!!!

mattscott (at) otelco (dot) net


----------



## Betty Breed

Could I have a copy please? We're debating a 4 day or 7 day  4 park trip in Feb
2010. Haven't yet decided.
Thanks in advance, bettyboop10542001@yahoo.com


----------



## Betty Breed

sorry, double post


----------



## amv1605

Thanks so Much!!


----------



## nannato6

Kathy,

Thank you so very much.  These will make our trip even more enjoyable.  You are great for sharing.


----------



## 2specialkids

Thanks so much! They are wonderful.


----------



## Swimalie

Kathy, wow, these are awesome. Could you please send me the World at a glance ones for 6 days in 5x7. Plus Magic Kingdom, Epcot and Hollywood? Swimshark @ usms.org. Sorry for the odd email. I haven't posted enough to put my email in here normally yet.

Thank you so much. These are great.


----------



## kim929

Kathy,
    I would love it if you could send me a copy of the full page planner, for the 4 parks for a trip7 days.  Also the card size if possible.  Thank you so much    
 Kim
kmhogie@cox.net


----------



## jenscottvert

These look amazing!!!!!!  Could I get the 4 parks for a 7 night stay in whatever size most people are doing?  My email addy is:  jennifer.vertanen@gmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Betty Breed said:


> Could I have a copy please? We're debating a 4 day or 7 day  4 park trip in Feb
> 2010. Haven't yet decided.
> Thanks in advance, bettyboop10542001@yahoo.com





Swimalie said:


> Kathy, wow, these are awesome. Could you please send me the World at a glance ones for 6 days in 5x7. Plus Magic Kingdom, Epcot and Hollywood? Swimshark @ usms.org. Sorry for the odd email. I haven't posted enough to put my email in here normally yet.
> 
> Thank you so much. These are great.





kim929 said:


> Kathy,
> I would love it if you could send me a copy of the full page planner, for the 4 parks for a trip7 days.  Also the card size if possible.  Thank you so much
> Kim
> kmhogie@cox.net





jenscottvert said:


> These look amazing!!!!!!  Could I get the 4 parks for a 7 night stay in whatever size most people are doing?  My email addy is:  jennifer.vertanen@gmail.com
> 
> Thank you!



Sent!  Happy planning gang!


----------



## wendy3

This is so generous of you!  Could I get a full set for 10 days - we're going in August (2010) and I'm always looking for a better way to organize our trip.  Thanks in advance for sharing your hard work with everyone!  wendy248@rushmore.com.


----------



## taylorcpa

Could you please send this to me?  Thanks!
apriltaylorcpa at hotmail.com


----------



## TwoTinkersMom

Please email me everything that you have (All 4 parks, dtd, planner, maps, etc.)!  We will be there for 10 days @ all 4 parks, multiple times.  We are staying at the Poly. 

You are so kind to do this for soooo many fellow disers!

Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!

brandimkeel@bellsouth.net

5x7 size and full page


----------



## Mom2Em

These look great!!!  I would like these please... mom2em97@aol.com


----------



## coloneltaylor

Kathy, I would love to have these in the smallest size available, I think 5 x 7 is what I have seen.  I have most of this info. written out in my planning binder but would love to make smaller cards to carry with me.  
Thanks again, 

emma62900@yahoo.com


----------



## brkn3467

These planners look great! Could you send me a copy for my upcoming trip (6 days)? The half sheet would be best.

Thanks!!

brkn34 @ rochester . rr . com


----------



## busymama224

I would love a copy for all 4 parks, too please...hpozenel224@yahoo.com   5 x 7 size I think...Your cards are awesome!! We leave in 10 days so I'm trying to get everything organized!
Thanks in advance


----------



## SWDisney

We are going for 8 days and would love to have the 5x7 with maps for all the parks.  Please include all that you think we will find useful.

I saw at the beginning of the thread you had considered doing one for the water parks.  If you have those, I would love that too as this is the first time we will be going to the water parks.

I will send you a PM with my email address.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coastie tige

please send the set, including a 7 day world in 8.5 x 11.  Heading over for Thanksgiving week and registered just to ask for these.

thanks


----------



## wezee

These cards are great, I would love a full set (5X7) and the World trip planner for 10 days. We leave on 10-2-09 and think these will really come in handy for in my park bag.  Thanks again!!!!   Terri

30ptbuck@earthlink.net


----------



## rachdd

I would love to have them also!!  We are going for 7 days all 4 parks.  I think the 5X7 will be fine.  Thanks again!  I will PM my email address.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

wendy3 said:


> This is so generous of you!  Could I get a full set for 10 days - we're going in August (2010) and I'm always looking for a better way to organize our trip.  Thanks in advance for sharing your hard work with everyone!  wendy248@rushmore.com.





taylorcpa said:


> Could you please send this to me?  Thanks!
> apriltaylorcpa at hotmail.com





TwoTinkersMom said:


> Please email me everything that you have (All 4 parks, dtd, planner, maps, etc.)!  We will be there for 10 days @ all 4 parks, multiple times.  We are staying at the Poly.
> 
> You are so kind to do this for soooo many fellow disers!
> 
> Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!
> 
> brandimkeel@bellsouth.net
> 
> 5x7 size and full page





Mom2Em said:


> These look great!!!  I would like these please... mom2em97@aol.com





coloneltaylor said:


> Kathy, I would love to have these in the smallest size available, I think 5 x 7 is what I have seen.  I have most of this info. written out in my planning binder but would love to make smaller cards to carry with me.
> Thanks again,
> 
> emma62900@yahoo.com





brkn3467 said:


> These planners look great! Could you send me a copy for my upcoming trip (6 days)? The half sheet would be best.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> brkn34 @ rochester . rr . com





busymama224 said:


> I would love a copy for all 4 parks, too please...hpozenel224@yahoo.com   5 x 7 size I think...Your cards are awesome!! We leave in 10 days so I'm trying to get everything organized!
> Thanks in advance





SWDisney said:


> We are going for 8 days and would love to have the 5x7 with maps for all the parks.  Please include all that you think we will find useful.
> 
> I saw at the beginning of the thread you had considered doing one for the water parks.  If you have those, I would love that too as this is the first time we will be going to the water parks.
> 
> I will send you a PM with my email address.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!





wezee said:


> These cards are great, I would love a full set (5X7) and the World trip planner for 10 days. We leave on 10-2-09 and think these will really come in handy for in my park bag.  Thanks again!!!!   Terri
> 
> 30ptbuck@earthlink.net



All caught up!



coastie tige said:


> please send the set, including a 7 day world in 8.5 x 11.  Heading over for Thanksgiving week and registered just to ask for these.
> 
> thanks



I just need your email address and I'll get them out ASAP!


----------



## coastie tige

coastie tige said:


> please send the set, including a 7 day world in 8.5 x 11.  Heading over for Thanksgiving week and registered just to ask for these.
> 
> thanks



Sorry it's

myredtj@yahoo

I don't have enough post to respond to your pm.
Thanks


----------



## luvmyfam444

Need to print these.....


----------



## chwilk

Could you please send the 5X7 set and a 6 day planner.  I will pm my e-mail address.
Thanks so much!


----------



## chwilk

Sorry, I can't pm or post an e-mail address until I have 10 posts.


----------



## declansdad

Could I get a set please?

declansdadca@yahoo.ca


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

I would also love all four parks--these are great!! 

Five days

lenzrc@gmail.com

Thanks so much.


----------



## Disney Josh

Please send me a full set of all you have....lol  I can use the help  

Thanks so much!!!


chrusciel@tds.net


----------



## MommyTaraLee

These are AWESOME!  We're not going until next October, but I would love it if you could send these to me!

My email is taralee . kepner @ gmail . com  (without the spaces)

Thank you!

TaraLee


----------



## billyvmom

WOW your planners are great can you send me 8 day planners iN the large size
Mk
MK
Epcot
HWS
HWS
AK
2 open days We are going in November for MMVCP!!! 
Thankyou so much you are awesome!
Brandy
my e-mail is billyvmom@yahoo.com


----------



## need2go2disney

Wow.  These look awesome.  Can I get some too?  We like to have the parks and whole trip.  We are staying 9 days.  oomyhamsoo@yahoo.comoo (without the o's)

Thanks!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

coastie tige said:


> Sorry it's
> 
> myredtj@yahoo
> 
> I don't have enough post to respond to your pm.
> Thanks





declansdad said:


> Could I get a set please?
> 
> declansdadca@yahoo.ca





bibbidibobbidibecky said:


> I would also love all four parks--these are great!!
> 
> Five days
> 
> lenzrc@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks so much.





Disney Josh said:


> Please send me a full set of all you have....lol  I can use the help
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> chrusciel@tds.net





MommyTaraLee said:


> These are AWESOME!  We're not going until next October, but I would love it if you could send these to me!
> 
> My email is taralee . kepner @ gmail . com  (without the spaces)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> TaraLee





billyvmom said:


> WOW your planners are great can you send me 8 day planners iN the large size
> Mk
> MK
> Epcot
> HWS
> HWS
> AK
> 2 open days We are going in November for MMVCP!!!
> Thankyou so much you are awesome!
> Brandy
> my e-mail is billyvmom@yahoo.com





need2go2disney said:


> Wow.  These look awesome.  Can I get some too?  We like to have the parks and whole trip.  We are staying 9 days.  oomyhamsoo@yahoo.comoo (without the o's)
> 
> Thanks!!



SENT!!!



chwilk said:


> Sorry, I can't pm or post an e-mail address until I have 10 posts.



I will pm you!


----------



## CanadianWDWfan

Just pm'd you my info.

These are great pages!

Thanks so much!

Shout out to Declansdad!


----------



## kaelarad

I saw your planning binder....amazing.  I would love a set of the cards if you have time.

Thanks for sharing.

msr5412@gmail.com


----------



## jkuglin

If you're still sending them out I would love a copy. 7day 5X7 would be perfect. 
TIA
jennykuglin @ yahoo.com


----------



## Betty Breed

Thank you so much for the planning pages. What do the full size pages look like. Could I have a copy of these, please? I think we are going go 7 days in March 2010 instead of Feb.


----------



## CanadianWDWfan

THANKS FOR THE AWESOME PAGES!


----------



## fayt19

Hi! I'd love the full sheet size,  with all four parks, for six days. 
bonnienstitch@gmail.com
I asked you for these before, but we hadn't locked in dates yet. Now we have. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

kaelarad said:


> i saw your planning binder....amazing.  I would love a set of the cards if you have time.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> msr5412@gmail.com





jkuglin said:


> if you're still sending them out i would love a copy. 7day 5x7 would be perfect.
> Tia
> jennykuglin @ yahoo.com





fayt19 said:


> hi! I'd love the full sheet size,  with all four parks, for six days.
> bonnienstitch@gmail.com
> i asked you for these before, but we hadn't locked in dates yet. Now we have. Thanks so much!





betty breed said:


> thank you so much for the planning pages. What do the full size pages look like. could i have a copy of these, please? I think we are going go 7 days in march 2010 instead of feb.



sent!


----------



## Cedarmom

These are awesome!!  Can I get all 4 parks, full sized, with an 8 day planner at a glance???  You have no idea how much I appreciate this.  



pthread@teacher.com


----------



## parith1114

You all never cease to amaze me...LOVE LOVE LOVE these!!  You are brilliant, thanks for sharing your talents.  I would really love to have a set of the full size ones and we'll be at the world for 10 days.  kati_26@netzero.com (by the way, that's an underscore) THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## sharpie89

HI can I have a set of these cards? 
I would like the small 5x7? We will be there 6 days,  1DTD, 1MK, 1epcot, 1DS, 1AK. Thank you so much!! 

I don't have enough to post my email so I have to do it like this bk14 at comcast dot net


----------



## poohbear8

I sent you a PM. TIA!


----------



## 1st_timer

Hello

I am planning a trip for Jan 30- feb13 2010 and i would really love your cards. They look awesome. We are planning on doing
MK 3 Days
AK 1 Day
HS 1 Day
EC 2 Day
SW 2 Days
US 2 Days

Is it possible to get some of the big cards? My email is nicolehawley at hotmail dot com. Not sure what other info you need. Its just me,my Husband and 4 year old daughter going. Let me know if you need any info from me. Again, i appreciate any help!

Thanks
Nicole


----------



## mrsherman1980

I would love to have some of those planning cards. My daughter and I are going in April, but I want everything to be perfect for my daughters first time. I've been 4 times before and I am trying to super plan this whole thing. Maybe it's a lil ocd, but...
We're going to be in Florida for 10 days,

Typhon Lagoon
Hollywood Studios
Magic Kingdom
Epcot
Animal Kingdom
Universal Studios
Islands of Adventure
Seaworld
I can't post my email address yet tho, so I'm not sure how you can get me the information. I'll check back if you have any suggestions
I don't know if you have planning cards for the last three, but any help is great. Thank you and the cards look great!!!


----------



## Chkultr

I would love a set. Maybe a few things that my OCD planning wife will not have to do. Do not know what I would do without her and her planning. All runs so smooth due to her hard work!

Chkultr@live.com

Thank you


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

cedarmom said:


> these are awesome!!  Can i get all 4 parks, full sized, with an 8 day planner at a glance???  You have no idea how much i appreciate this.  :d
> 
> 
> 
> pthread@teacher.com





parith1114 said:


> you all never cease to amaze me...love love love these!!  You are brilliant, thanks for sharing your talents.  I would really love to have a set of the full size ones and we'll be at the world for 10 days.  kati_26@netzero.com (by the way, that's an underscore) thank you! Thank you! Thank you!





sharpie89 said:


> hi can i have a set of these cards?
> I would like the small 5x7? We will be there 6 days,  1dtd, 1mk, 1epcot, 1ds, 1ak. Thank you so much!!
> 
> I don't have enough to post my email so i have to do it like this bk14 at comcast dot net





1st_timer said:


> hello
> 
> i am planning a trip for jan 30- feb13 2010 and i would really love your cards. They look awesome. We are planning on doing
> mk 3 days
> ak 1 day
> hs 1 day
> ec 2 day
> sw 2 days
> us 2 days
> 
> is it possible to get some of the big cards? My email is nicolehawley at hotmail dot com. Not sure what other info you need. Its just me,my husband and 4 year old daughter going. Let me know if you need any info from me. Again, i appreciate any help!
> 
> Thanks
> nicole





mrsherman1980 said:


> i would love to have some of those planning cards. My daughter and i are going in april, but i want everything to be perfect for my daughters first time. I've been 4 times before and i am trying to super plan this whole thing. Maybe it's a lil ocd, but...
> We're going to be in florida for 10 days,
> 
> typhon lagoon
> hollywood studios
> magic kingdom
> epcot
> animal kingdom
> universal studios
> islands of adventure
> seaworld
> i can't post my email address yet tho, so i'm not sure how you can get me the information. I'll check back if you have any suggestions
> i don't know if you have planning cards for the last three, but any help is great. Thank you and the cards look great!!!





chkultr said:


> i would love a set. Maybe a few things that my ocd planning wife will not have to do. Do not know what i would do without her and her planning. All runs so smooth due to her hard work!
> 
> chkultr@live.com
> 
> thank you



sent!!!!


----------



## absmom2

I also would love a set of all 4 parks in 5x7.  We will be there for 9 days at the end of October.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.

treasured41@yahoo.com


----------



## korie

Thank you for directing me here!    I will PM you my email address!

Ugh, I can't PM yet!  Oh well.


----------



## scout68

If you have the time, we'd love love love to have all four parks on 5x7s. This must be so much work. Thanks for spreading the magic! 

zrcoop@sbcglobal.net


----------



## m&r

I would love the 5x7 ones for the 4 main parks and the week one (actually 8 days if you have that). We'll be there 8 days. 
I don't have enough post either so I'll do like pp..... 
melanie at carolina dot rr dot com
thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

absmom2 said:


> I also would love a set of all 4 parks in 5x7.  We will be there for 9 days at the end of October.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.
> 
> treasured41@yahoo.com





scout68 said:


> If you have the time, we'd love love love to have all four parks on 5x7s. This must be so much work. Thanks for spreading the magic!
> 
> zrcoop@sbcglobal.net





m&r said:


> I would love the 5x7 ones for the 4 main parks and the week one (actually 8 days if you have that). We'll be there 8 days.
> I don't have enough post either so I'll do like pp.....
> melanie at carolina dot rr dot com
> thank you for sharing!!!



SENT!!  Happy planning everyone!


----------



## mupt02

These look absolutely wonderful.  If you are still willing to share, I would love full-day ones for each of the 4 parks and an overall for a 10 day trip.  My email is mupt02@hotmail.com   Thanks so much!


----------



## DCTM

Could I get a set of everything in full sheet sizes? we are checking in 5/22/10 and checking out 5/29/10

Thanks so much!
Christie
dctm at bellsouth dot net


----------



## wanna_b_n_disney

Hi Mickey's Best Girl
If I could requesst a copy of your spreadsheet.. these look great.. I'd like what ever you have.. I am just starting to plan so not much info.. We are planning on the 1st two weeks of June for 10 days.  Just not sure what days at this time.
Thanks for sharing the magic... 

Have a blessed day

email is i underscore hrt underscore mickey@ hotmail.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

mupt02 said:


> These look absolutely wonderful.  If you are still willing to share, I would love full-day ones for each of the 4 parks and an overall for a 10 day trip.  My email is mupt02@hotmail.com   Thanks so much!





DCTM said:


> Could I get a set of everything in full sheet sizes? we are checking in 5/22/10 and checking out 5/29/10
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Christie
> dctm at bellsouth dot net





wanna_b_n_disney said:


> Hi Mickey's Best Girl
> If I could requesst a copy of your spreadsheet.. these look great.. I'd like what ever you have.. I am just starting to plan so not much info.. We are planning on the 1st two weeks of June for 10 days.  Just not sure what days at this time.
> Thanks for sharing the magic...
> 
> Have a blessed day
> 
> email is i underscore hrt underscore mickey@ hotmail.com



SENT!  PM's caught up also!


----------



## mom2minniemouse

Hi! Would there be a way for me to get these in 5x7s? We're going for 10 days at the beginning of the year. Thanks SOOOO much! They look so wonderful! And I get to indulge my Disney OCD for free!


----------



## racegirl1414

Hi!  I'm working on planning our first trip to Disney and would love to use your planning cards.  I don't know if I would rather have the large or the small ones, is it possible to get both?  We're going for 8 days and are visiting all 4 parks.  I would love an overall too.  My email is racegirlie1414 at aol.com[/email]  Please let me know if you need anymore info.  Thanks so much!


----------



## WhitGB

These are wonderful, could I please have a set for MK and Epcot, we are going in a little under two weeks.

kelseywhitney1@msn.com

Thanks so much.


----------



## DisneyShaw

Wow these are really nice, could you please send me one as well, one for each of the parks in the 8.5 *11 format.  

Email is Disney at randyshaw dot com

Thank you so much.


----------



## mom2minniemouse

Whoops! I posted but didn't put an email address. LOL! It's mom2 claudia at hotmail dot com (no spaces).

We're doing all four parks for 10 days. Would love the 5x7 ones! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mfortis

Awesome planners! Could you forward them to me? papas1999@msn.com

Thanks


----------



## BELLE1109

could you please send me the 5x7 version?
reillymoore@gmail.com

thank you!!!


----------



## Dopey Rocks!

Hi! Thank you so much for offering your hard work to all of us!! I would love the 5x7 version. We will be going late next year for 7 days. Have a wonderful weekend!!!

batmite267@yahoo.com


----------



## DONTMINDME

Would love a set for all parks in 5x7 could you email me at PICKMEAGOOD1@AOL.COM. These are perfect for us ocd planners who need everything right at our fingertips. I am soo glad I found this thread.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

racegirl1414 said:


> Hi!  I'm working on planning our first trip to Disney and would love to use your planning cards.  I don't know if I would rather have the large or the small ones, is it possible to get both?  We're going for 8 days and are visiting all 4 parks.  I would love an overall too.  My email is racegirlie1414 at aol.com[/email]  Please let me know if you need anymore info.  Thanks so much!





WhitGB said:


> These are wonderful, could I please have a set for MK and Epcot, we are going in a little under two weeks.
> 
> kelseywhitney1@msn.com
> 
> Thanks so much.





mom2minniemouse said:


> Whoops! I posted but didn't put an email address. LOL! It's mom2 claudia at hotmail dot com (no spaces).
> 
> We're doing all four parks for 10 days. Would love the 5x7 ones! Thanks so much!!!





mfortis said:


> Awesome planners! Could you forward them to me? papas1999@msn.com
> 
> Thanks





BELLE1109 said:


> could you please send me the 5x7 version?
> reillymoore@gmail.com
> 
> thank you!!!





Dopey Rocks! said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for offering your hard work to all of us!! I would love the 5x7 version. We will be going late next year for 7 days. Have a wonderful weekend!!!
> 
> batmite267@yahoo.com





DONTMINDME said:


> Would love a set for all parks in 5x7 could you email me at PICKMEAGOOD1@AOL.COM. These are perfect for us ocd planners who need everything right at our fingertips. I am soo glad I found this thread.



SENT!  Happy planning gang!


----------



## The Real Cinderella

I would absolutely adore some of these 5x7 planners please

We are a family of 4 adults and an 18 month old going to all 4 parks and seaworld (if that matters) for 2 weeks.

My email address is hindegemma at hotmail dot com

thank you so so much


----------



## rp535

These are fantastic, would it be possible to get a copy.  We will be going for 6 days all four parks.  thanks for the great work


----------



## rp535

sorry for that, email pickett_r@sbcglobal.net 
thanks agian


----------



## Spevniak

These look incredible!! I would love a set we all going for 8 days in dec and doing all four parks. I would also like the at a glance onces. I would love them in them full page size if possible, if not 5x7 is great. Email is Spevniak at aol dot com.

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Lisa S.

These are amazing!  I would like to request some, please.  We're going for 8 days and I would like 2 for each park and also a World at a Glance planner for 8 days in half size (5.5 x 8.5), please.

My email is goddesslisa at juno dot com - Thank you so much!

Lisa


----------



## Navywifebreezy

These are great!
I would love the 5X7 size and we will be there for 11 days 
Thanks


----------



## TXMickey

These look great.  I'd love to get some - we will be there 8 days and I think 5x7 should be perfect.  mjuden@yahoo.com

Thanks!!!!


----------



## dewaynechapman

These look awesome.  Would love some for our trip December 5-12.  We are going to MK, DHS and Epcot.  My address is dchapman at tssphotography dot com.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## poohbear15

I would love your 5x7 planners. They look great. 

apoohbear15@aol.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

The Real Cinderella said:


> I would absolutely adore some of these 5x7 planners please
> 
> We are a family of 4 adults and an 18 month old going to all 4 parks and seaworld (if that matters) for 2 weeks.
> 
> My email address is hindegemma at hotmail dot com
> 
> thank you so so much





rp535 said:


> sorry for that, email pickett_r@sbcglobal.net
> thanks agian





Spevniak said:


> These look incredible!! I would love a set we all going for 8 days in dec and doing all four parks. I would also like the at a glance onces. I would love them in them full page size if possible, if not 5x7 is great. Email is Spevniak at aol dot com.
> 
> Thank you, thank you!





Lisa S. said:


> These are amazing!  I would like to request some, please.  We're going for 8 days and I would like 2 for each park and also a World at a Glance planner for 8 days in half size (5.5 x 8.5), please.
> 
> My email is goddesslisa at juno dot com - Thank you so much!
> 
> Lisa





TXMickey said:


> These look great.  I'd love to get some - we will be there 8 days and I think 5x7 should be perfect.  mjuden@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks!!!!





dewaynechapman said:


> These look awesome.  Would love some for our trip December 5-12.  We are going to MK, DHS and Epcot.  My address is dchapman at tssphotography dot com.
> 
> Thanks so much!!





poohbear15 said:


> I would love your 5x7 planners. They look great.
> 
> apoohbear15@aol.com



Sent!  Happy planning everyone!!!!


----------



## impeyan

I am going from Dec.3-12 and would love a set of the full size planning cards, and if possible the smaller ones also
secretprogress at yahoo.com
thank you so much


----------



## BelleRocks

If you get tired of emailing, there is a thread called "hugh planning resources"  where someone used the site "4shared.com" to post their sheets.  Then other people can download them.  She said it was free and looked pretty nifty!


----------



## mom2amk

I would love to have a copy of your planner cards.  They are really awesome!  We are leaving for our first trip in 7 days and I am so unorganized.  We are going to all four parks for 9 days, I like the 5x7 ones if that's possible.  Thanks so very much!  esamk1996@yahoo.com 
Ellen


----------



## Disneysurprise!

These cards are awesome.  We'll be staying Nov 1-7 and going to all the parks.  Could I have a copy as well?  

Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## Disneysurprise!

Please send to we5gillespies at verizon dot net.

Thanks!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

impeyan said:


> I am going from Dec.3-12 and would love a set of the full size planning cards, and if possible the smaller ones also
> secretprogress at yahoo.com
> thank you so much





mom2amk said:


> I would love to have a copy of your planner cards.  They are really awesome!  We are leaving for our first trip in 7 days and I am so unorganized.  We are going to all four parks for 9 days, I like the 5x7 ones if that's possible.  Thanks so very much!  esamk1996@yahoo.com
> Ellen





Disneysurprise! said:


> Please send to we5gillespies at verizon dot net.
> 
> Thanks!



Sent!!!!!




BelleRocks said:


> If you get tired of emailing, there is a thread called "hugh planning resources"  where someone used the site "4shared.com" to post their sheets.  Then other people can download them.  She said it was free and looked pretty nifty!



When I created these planners for my Dis friends that is the first thing I tried to do so anyone could download whatever they wanted, whenever they wanted..... unfortunately when the file was uploaded to my4shared they got very distorted.  I have no idea why.  It may be the format I created them in .  Thanx for thinking of me though!  I really don't mind sending them out.

Here is a link to the thread BelleRocks is talking about.  There is a great amount of info there for anyone who wants to check it out (I have posted some goodies in there a few times )

Happy planning everyone!


----------



## Dimples1973ca

I would love a copy of the cards. 7 days of Magic please!  You rock!


----------



## Dimples1973ca

I would love a copy of the cards. 7 days of Magic please!  You rock!  Can you send it to gale_lori@hotmail.com


----------



## mom2aaprincess

I would like a copy of the full sheet planners and the index card size world at a glance for each park totaling 4 days. Mail to mewesette at aol dot com. Thanks in advance, they are wonderful.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

dimples1973ca said:


> i would love a copy of the cards. 7 days of magic please!  You rock!  Can you send it to gale_lori@hotmail.com





mom2aaprincess said:


> i would like a copy of the full sheet planners and the index card size world at a glance for each park totaling 4 days. Mail to mewesette at aol dot com. Thanks in advance, they are wonderful.



sent!


----------



## paulabarber

Oh my goodness!  These are just wonderful.  And what pixie dust you are spreading by sharing so freely.  If you are still taking time to send, I would love the 5x7 version.  We are staying for 7 days.

krisandpaula at att dot net

Thank you SO, SO very much!!!


----------



## luvmyfam444

Not sure if you're online tonight or not - would love to get MK & AK HS planner guides - but I leave tomorrow - so I'm afraid its too late - I thought I could print these from here - UGH!  That's what I get for waiting til the last minute!  LOL

guess an email may help...lovewrappedit@Hotmail.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

paulabarber said:


> Oh my goodness!  These are just wonderful.  And what pixie dust you are spreading by sharing so freely.  If you are still taking time to send, I would love the 5x7 version.  We are staying for 7 days.
> 
> krisandpaula at att dot net
> 
> Thank you SO, SO very much!!!





luvmyfam444 said:


> Not sure if you're online tonight or not - would love to get MK & AK HS planner guides - but I leave tomorrow - so I'm afraid its too late - I thought I could print these from here - UGH!  That's what I get for waiting til the last minute!  LOL
> 
> guess an email may help...lovewrappedit@Hotmail.com



Sent!  Luvmyfam, I hope you get them in time!


----------



## nicleigh

oh i love these! I would love a set please!  thanks so much!


----------



## akmlingo

Thank you for all of your hard work. I would love a copy of the 6day planner, the 4 parks, and world at a glance in 5x7 when you have the time. We are going Nov 17-23. Thank you again. ashleykendall25@yahoo.com


----------



## rosebud4

I would love to have a copy of the weekly and park planners.  My trip is for 14 days so the 7 day planners would work for us.  We are going Dec 2 - 16.  I am taking my oldest daughter and granddaughter on their first trip, my step-daughter from a former marriage, and my 15 year old daughter.  These would be great for when we are in seperate parks!  My email is rosebud4539 at comcast dot net.  Thank you for sharing!
Ellen


----------



## tassma

I would love a copy of the cards - we are going on Jan 2 and staying for 10 days.

Thank you very much - address is koehm@bresnan.net


----------



## KingdomHearts

May I please have a copy of your cards? We are going for 8 days. This totally helps and OCD planner like myself! Thank you so much my e-mail is  bowlarama17@hotmail.com. Thank you so much ... we are going Nov using the DDp for the first time! Thanks so much.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Wow, and I thought I was a compulsive planner!  Can I please get a copy of your cards?  We'll be gone for nearly 14 days, so a 7 day summary should work.  I'm thinking in the 5 x 7 size.  Also, may I ask what program(s) you used to create your cards (in case I ever have enough time to be creative on my own  )?  Thanks for sharing your talents with the rest of us!  I'm too new to be allowed to post my email address, so do you have an alternate suggestion?


----------



## kkmom4

Hi - I'm new to the dis boards and planning our first Disney trip. 

I would love a copy of the 7 day planner, the 4 parks, and world at a glance in 5x7 when you have a chance. Thank you for all of your hard work!! 

dunnca0922   @    yahoo.com  (without spaces)


----------



## kflowers

These are great!  Could I order for our trip?

We are going November 22nd
8 1/2 x 11
6 day, all parks and at a glance.

mbakmom@yahoo.com


----------



## Lisa S.

I just wanted to say a huge *THANKS!!!*  I got the ones you sent and they're awesome!  You totally rock!!!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

nicleigh said:


> oh i love these! I would love a set please! nicciderry at msn.com! thanks so much!





akmlingo said:


> Thank you for all of your hard work. I would love a copy of the 6day planner, the 4 parks, and world at a glance in 5x7 when you have the time. We are going Nov 17-23. Thank you again. ashleykendall25@yahoo.com





rosebud4 said:


> I would love to have a copy of the weekly and park planners.  My trip is for 14 days so the 7 day planners would work for us.  We are going Dec 2 - 16.  I am taking my oldest daughter and granddaughter on their first trip, my step-daughter from a former marriage, and my 15 year old daughter.  These would be great for when we are in seperate parks!  My email is rosebud4539 at comcast dot net.  Thank you for sharing!
> Ellen





tassma said:


> I would love a copy of the cards - we are going on Jan 2 and staying for 10 days.
> 
> Thank you very much - address is koehm@bresnan.net





KingdomHearts said:


> May I please have a copy of your cards? We are going for 8 days. This totally helps and OCD planner like myself! Thank you so much my e-mail is  bowlarama17@hotmail.com. Thank you so much ... we are going Nov using the DDp for the first time! Thanks so much.





kkmom4 said:


> Hi - I'm new to the dis boards and planning our first Disney trip.
> 
> I would love a copy of the 7 day planner, the 4 parks, and world at a glance in 5x7 when you have a chance. Thank you for all of your hard work!!
> 
> dunnca0922   @    yahoo.com  (without spaces)





kflowers said:


> These are great!  Could I order for our trip?
> 
> We are going November 22nd
> 8 1/2 x 11
> 6 day, all parks and at a glance.
> 
> mbakmom@yahoo.com



SENT!



Lisa S. said:


> I just wanted to say a huge *THANKS!!!*  I got the ones you sent and they're awesome!  You totally rock!!!!



You're welcome!



RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Wow, and I thought I was a compulsive planner!  Can I please get a copy of your cards?  We'll be gone for nearly 14 days, so a 7 day summary should work.  I'm thinking in the 5 x 7 size.  Also, may I ask what program(s) you used to create your cards (in case I ever have enough time to be creative on my own  )?  Thanks for sharing your talents with the rest of us!  I'm too new to be allowed to post my email address, so do you have an alternate suggestion?



I sent you a PM.


----------



## Zookeeperof4

Awesome cards..I have a request.  The four parks in both sizes..5 X7 and 8 X 10.  I plan on making the smaller ones be my park companions....the bigger sized for my binder.  The at a glance would be for 5 days....again the same sizes.  Thanks so much!!!
special_butterfly2001@yahoo.com


----------



## helloconnie

These are awesome!  I sent you a PM requesting copies.  Thank you for sharing all of your hard work!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Zookeeperof4 said:


> Awesome cards..I have a request.  The four parks in both sizes..5 X7 and 8 X 10.  I plan on making the smaller ones be my park companions....the bigger sized for my binder.  The at a glance would be for 5 days....again the same sizes.  Thanks so much!!!
> special_butterfly2001@yahoo.com





helloconnie said:


> These are awesome!  I sent you a PM requesting copies.  Thank you for sharing all of your hard work!



Sent both requests!


----------



## Zookeeperof4

Thank you, thank you, thank you...I have been planning this trip for months upon months..these cards will make my daily plans so much easier. And thank you for the help....LOL


----------



## apriloking

I love these cards- Thank you for all of your hard work. I would love a copy of the 6day planner, the 4 parks, and world at a glance in 5x7 when you have the time. We are going Nov 15-21. Thank you again


----------



## micheluvscorgis

I would love a copy of the 7 day planner, the 4 parks, and world at a glance in 5x7 when you have a chance. You are awesome for sharing, and, now, for sending us all these lovely planning gifts!

Thanks!  

micheleleecain@yahoo.com


-Michele


----------



## EcbLovesMickey

I sent you a PM but I didn't get them, maybe they went into my SPAM folder, can you resend them.  THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## mom2princess&pirate

Hello,
I would LOVE these in the 1/2 sheet size for all 4 parks and a 7 day trip planner (we are leaving on the 8th day). hrush07@verizon.net

This is SO kind of you!  Thank you so much!
Heidi


----------



## hellotoyou

These are so clever -- we will be going to POFQ for 11 days, but only 9 days in the parks.  We will be going to all of the parks.  Could I request both sizes -- the smaller to carry with us in the park, and the larger for our planner book?


Thank you again,
Robyn


Oh, I don't have enough posts yet .... so I will be back!!


----------



## hellotoyou

Thank you,

Robyn

hellotoyouhi@ymail.com


----------



## disneygal29

Could I please have the 7 day planner, 5x7 is fine, 4 parks and a look at the world??!!  Planning for the whole family and can use all the help I can get.  It will be crowded enough in June, so having a plan is definitely a MUST!!!!  Thanks for all your hard work!!!  And for sharing it with the rest of us


----------



## tracymclark

Could you send me (8 1/2" x 11") 7 days 4 parks?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

micheluvscorgis said:


> I would love a copy of the 7 day planner, the 4 parks, and world at a glance in 5x7 when you have a chance. You are awesome for sharing, and, now, for sending us all these lovely planning gifts!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> micheleleecain@yahoo.com
> 
> 
> -Michele





mom2princess&pirate said:


> Hello,
> I would LOVE these in the 1/2 sheet size for all 4 parks and a 7 day trip planner (we are leaving on the 8th day). hrush07@verizon.net
> 
> This is SO kind of you!  Thank you so much!
> Heidi





hellotoyou said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Robyn
> 
> hellotoyouhi@ymail.com



Planners sent!



apriloking said:


> I love these cards- Thank you for all of your hard work. I would love a copy of the 6day planner, the 4 parks, and world at a glance in 5x7 when you have the time. We are going Nov 15-21. Thank you again





disneygal29 said:


> Could I please have the 7 day planner, 5x7 is fine, 4 parks and a look at the world??!!  Planning for the whole family and can use all the help I can get.  It will be crowded enough in June, so having a plan is definitely a MUST!!!!  Thanks for all your hard work!!!  And for sharing it with the rest of us





tracymclark said:


> Could you send me (8 1/2" x 11") 7 days 4 parks?  Thanks so much!



I need your email addresses and I will get the planners out ASAP! 



EcbLovesMickey said:


> I sent you a PM but I didn't get them, maybe they went into my SPAM folder, can you resend them.  THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!



It is possible the planners did end up in your spam folder.  Could you please PM me your request again as well as your email address and I will re-send them?


----------



## hellotoyou

Kathy,

Thank you soo much -- they are wonderful!!  You are so generous to share them with all of us!

Robyn


----------



## KingdomHearts

Thank you Thank you.. they are so cute! You rock!


----------



## Disneywishing

I would love a set for the full size sheet.  I am making journals for our May trip for myself and several friends who are going with us.
thanks

Disneywishing


----------



## chaoscent

Can I have also?  Thanks Penny
chaoscent@verizon.net


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

EcbLovesMickey said:


> I sent you a PM but I didn't get them, maybe they went into my SPAM folder, can you resend them.  THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


Re-sent!  I hope they get to you!


chaoscent said:


> Can I have also?  Thanks Penny
> chaoscent@verizon.net


Sent!

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## disneygal29

Thanks so much!!!!  these are way too cute


----------



## ClassicPooh2

I would love to receive both sizes.  I'm not sure what I'm carrying with me yet.    They look great!  Thanks for sharing.

dondisobol@gondtc.com


----------



## chaoscent

Got them, Thanks so much. Penny


----------



## mom2carlee

Can you please send me the 7 day planner to camone1 at comcast dot net    thanks so much!!


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

I used this on our October trip and LOVED it. I am sending you a PM right now for our December one. Thanks so much!


----------



## staley7580

Those are AWESOME! Can I have a set? My email address is staley7580@comcast.net  We are going for 10 days. TIA!!


----------



## tinknjack

Would you send them to me as well?  We are going for 7 days.

tinknjack @ yahoo .com

Thanks!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

mom2carlee said:


> Can you please send me the 7 day planner to camone1 at comcast dot net    thanks so much!!





ClassicPooh2 said:


> I would love to receive both sizes.  I'm not sure what I'm carrying with me yet.    They look great!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> dondisobol@gondtc.com





staley7580 said:


> Those are AWESOME! Can I have a set? My email address is staley7580@comcast.net  We are going for 10 days. TIA!!





tinknjack said:


> Would you send them to me as well?  We are going for 7 days.
> 
> tinknjack @ yahoo .com
> 
> Thanks!



All caught up, PM's as well!  I'm off to the World for 2 weeks!!!!  See ya!


----------



## mickeym96

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> All caught up, PM's as well!  I'm off to the World for 2 weeks!!!!  See ya!



Thanks they are GREAT!!  Have a WONDERFUL trip!


----------



## chaoscent

Hope you had the bestest trip.  Penny


----------



## mrsgh

I would love to receive these planning pages too. I would prefer all sizes as I don't know what I am taking yet. This will be my first trip to Disney. Since I don't have kids I am borrowing my nieces and nephew! Thanks for creating these planners- I look forward to receiving and using them!
I am having trouble posting since I am new. My email address will be 
davisv253@     yahoo.com   (taking out the spaces)

Going to Disney World Florida for 7 days in Feb!


----------



## popsicle123

Those look great for our upcoming trip. 14 days, 4 parks

gregandmisty2000@msn.com

Thanks


----------



## mrodgers

Might I request the planning cards as well.  They look great to fit into a pocket and have the info on you (large pockets for me.)  Kids will love seeing the characters on the cards.

I am doing 6 days.  Feel free to send the 4x6? (or was it 5x7?) and even the full size if you could.

Email is michael.rodgers@jsp.com (now you all know my real name, hehe.)

thanks.  Had some info sheets printed from touring plans.com, but they printed horribly.


----------



## tessa

Could someone please forward these to me??

thank you!

tessarice@gmail.com


----------



## bree09

Hi Kathy, I'd love to try your planning cards. Will be leaving for the "World" in only nine days. 

Thanks a million!
Bridgett


----------



## jennabenna1908

I would love a copy for our trip in December Thanks!! You did an awesome job!!


----------



## jennabenna1908

email address curlyq10905@verizon.net


----------



## mrsgh

Please send the sheets to me!
davisv253@ yahoo.com
I need the 5x7- thanks!!!
And the planning cards too!


----------



## ptlycloudy

I would love a set. It will be our first trip to WDW.  We will be there for 10 days and a full size is probably fine. Thanks so much
caballeroc@gmail.com


----------



## colwell1

These are great.  If I could get a copy I would love it. Thanks in advance. 

My email is (minus spaces)  colwell1 @ hughes.net


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Welcome Home! Hoping that this wonderful card project of yours helps a bit with the "post Disney blues"! 
If you have time please send my your daily park cards, too. Leaving in 2 1/2 weeks!
THANK YOU 

gidlaurie@hotmail.com


----------



## J Le

Please send them to me too - jmlebreux@gmail.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

mrsgh said:


> I would love to receive these planning pages too. I would prefer all sizes as I don't know what I am taking yet. This will be my first trip to Disney. Since I don't have kids I am borrowing my nieces and nephew! Thanks for creating these planners- I look forward to receiving and using them!
> I am having trouble posting since I am new. My email address will be
> davisv253@     yahoo.com   (taking out the spaces)
> 
> Going to Disney World Florida for 7 days in Feb!





popsicle123 said:


> Those look great for our upcoming trip. 14 days, 4 parks
> 
> gregandmisty2000@msn.com
> 
> Thanks





mrodgers said:


> Might I request the planning cards as well.  They look great to fit into a pocket and have the info on you (large pockets for me.)  Kids will love seeing the characters on the cards.
> 
> I am doing 6 days.  Feel free to send the 4x6? (or was it 5x7?) and even the full size if you could.
> 
> Email is michael.rodgers@jsp.com (now you all know my real name, hehe.)
> 
> thanks.  Had some info sheets printed from touring plans.com, but they printed horribly.





tessa said:


> Could someone please forward these to me??
> 
> thank you!
> 
> tessarice@gmail.com





jennabenna1908 said:


> I would love a copy for our trip in December Thanks!! You did an awesome job!!





mrsgh said:


> Please send the sheets to me!
> davisv253@ yahoo.com
> I need the 5x7- thanks!!!
> And the planning cards too!





ptlycloudy said:


> I would love a set. It will be our first trip to WDW.  We will be there for 10 days and a full size is probably fine. Thanks so much
> caballeroc@gmail.com





colwell1 said:


> These are great.  If I could get a copy I would love it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> My email is (minus spaces)  colwell1 @ hughes.net





HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Welcome Home! Hoping that this wonderful card project of yours helps a bit with the "post Disney blues"!
> If you have time please send my your daily park cards, too. Leaving in 2 1/2 weeks!
> THANK YOU
> 
> gidlaurie@hotmail.com





J Le said:


> Please send them to me too - jmlebreux@gmail.com



All caught up!  Off to PM's now!



bree09 said:


> Hi Kathy, I'd love to try your planning cards. Will be leaving for the "World" in only nine days.
> 
> Thanks a million!
> Bridgett



I think you have already left for your vacation, sorry, our trips overlapped.  If you would like the planners for another vacation, just PM or post your email and I'll get them out!  Hope you're having a blast.... we sure did!


----------



## OffToTheMouseHouse

Those are awesome!  I would love a set to rbohlander@cox.net

Thanks so much!


----------



## stellz

.


----------



## scotty

Hello was looking at your Daily park planners and the world at a glance weekly planners and i think they look great. Could we have both sets please and thank you very much. We will be staying for 8 days. e-mail is =    cjsk@sympatico.ca

Thanks again


----------



## disneyfan2

i would love a set of 5x7 if you are still sharing. 

sent you a PM with email.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

OffToTheMouseHouse said:


> Those are awesome!  I would love a set to rbohlander@cox.net
> 
> Thanks so much!





stellz said:


> would love to get a set... please email me at stellz20 @ yahoo.com
> ...will be there in 11 days thanks a bunch!





scotty said:


> Hello was looking at your Daily park planners and the world at a glance weekly planners and i think they look great. Could we have both sets please and thank you very much. We will be staying for 8 days. e-mail is =    cjsk@sympatico.ca
> 
> Thanks again



Sent!  Have fun planning!


----------



## tannersmama

I am not sure what size to get either.  But would love a copy, we are going for 7 days in March.  My email is twins4011@yahoo.com.

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Jazzygirl72

I would love both sets too. I need the 5.5x8 size since I have a small binder I use for these types of sheets (my own passporter LOL!). My email is gsprescuene@comcast.net
 Oh, I am going for 5 nights. Thanks!


----------



## msvlg

I would also love a set if your still taking requests (full size would be fine). We are going to BCV for nine days in April. THANKS!!!  My email address is msvlg@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

tannersmama said:


> I am not sure what size to get either.  But would love a copy, we are going for 7 days in March.  My email is twins4011@yahoo.com.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.





Jazzygirl72 said:


> I would love both sets too. I need the 5.5x8 size since I have a small binder I use for these types of sheets (my own passporter LOL!). My email is gsprescuene@comcast.net
> Oh, I am going for 5 nights. Thanks!





msvlg said:


> I would also love a set if your still taking requests (full size would be fine). We are going to BCV for nine days in April. THANKS!!!  My email address is msvlg@yahoo.com



Sent!


----------



## beauty123

I would love a set also, this will be our first trip. we will be there for 6 days and would like the full page. Thank you sooo much for doing this. 
Febee114 @ gmail .com --with out spaces


Thanks


----------



## jbmckenzie

Could you please email me a set of your planning cards?  My email address is:  
jamesmckenzie256@comcast.net  We will be going for 7 days in 2010.  These are great!!!  You did a wonderful job!!! Thanks for sharing with me,Becky


----------



## DreamingPink

Could you share them with us as well we will be leaving 12/24 for 6 days. 
You are super talented, thanks for sharing.
My email is maxandmarjoriebanegas@verizon.net

Marjorie


----------



## jenna3000

Do you still have these available to email?  My email is jenna3000"at"aol.com.  We will be staying for 7 days but will have 5 days in the parks.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## believer

HI- please please share
we will be staying seven nights.
6 days in the parks, a day of travel on each end.
mrfredrickson@comcast.net


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

beauty123 said:


> I would love a set also, this will be our first trip. we will be there for 6 days and would like the full page. Thank you sooo much for doing this.
> Febee114 @ gmail .com --with out spaces
> 
> 
> Thanks





jbmckenzie said:


> Could you please email me a set of your planning cards?  My email address is:
> jamesmckenzie256@comcast.net  We will be going for 7 days in 2010.  These are great!!!  You did a wonderful job!!! Thanks for sharing with me,Becky





DreamingPink said:


> Could you share them with us as well we will be leaving 12/24 for 6 days.
> You are super talented, thanks for sharing.
> My email is maxandmarjoriebanegas@verizon.net
> 
> Marjorie





jenna3000 said:


> Do you still have these available to email?  My email is jenna3000"at"aol.com.  We will be staying for 7 days but will have 5 days in the parks.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!





believer said:


> HI- please please share
> we will be staying seven nights.
> 6 days in the parks, a day of travel on each end.
> mrfredrickson@comcast.net



Sent!  Happy Planning!


----------



## Adrieske

I'd love some, too please! 6 days, 4 parks. Thanks!


----------



## codyvt

Hi - 

We will be traveling from 12/30 - 1/18 - we are going to arrive at WDW on 12/2 and stay through 12/14 when we leave on a cruise until 12/17 and then go home.  Any chance you can help me????? I would LOVE 8 x 11... let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## codyvt

email to margaret@fosterrogers.com - thanks!!
basically, it is 12 full days at the world!


----------



## Adrieske

I guess I should include my email, right? lol. adrieske at yahoo dot com. 

6 days, 4 parks.


----------



## asmdisney719

What a great idea. Are these still available? We will be there from 12/16 to 12/26. I would love to use the daily park planners and the world at a glance planners.

please email to cyndg71@yahoo.com

thanks a bunch


----------



## asmdisney719

Oops, forgot to mention. The full sheet size would be great - 4 parks.

Thanks again - you are a godsend


----------



## tbumstead

Would love them also

Going Feb 2010 all parke/hopper

thanks

bumstead17@hotmail.com


----------



## Amybirds

Wow, these look great! I'm on Sunday, but if you have time before then to send me the daily park planners and the world at a glance planners, that'd be fantastic.  Thank you!!   email:  amybirds at gmail dot com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Adrieske said:


> I guess I should include my email, right? lol. adrieske at yahoo dot com.
> 
> 6 days, 4 parks.





codyvt said:


> email to margaret@fosterrogers.com - thanks!!
> basically, it is 12 full days at the world!





asmdisney719 said:


> What a great idea. Are these still available? We will be there from 12/16 to 12/26. I would love to use the daily park planners and the world at a glance planners.
> 
> please email to cyndg71@yahoo.com
> 
> thanks a bunch





tbumstead said:


> Would love them also
> 
> Going Feb 2010 all parke/hopper
> 
> thanks
> 
> bumstead17@hotmail.com





Amybirds said:


> Wow, these look great! I'm on Sunday, but if you have time before then to send me the daily park planners and the world at a glance planners, that'd be fantastic.  Thank you!!   email:  amybirds at gmail dot com



All caught up!


----------



## Fanoffun

If you have a chance, I would love some too!  Thanks!

sharon.sjostrom@yahoo.com


----------



## pumpkinpatchmommy

Sending me a copy to!  I am so OCD and those look amazing.  First trip in June~!  Thanks

pathfinderjd@hotmail.com

Thank you SO much!


----------



## bigsis_22

I'd really like to have a set!  We will be in the world 6 days with 3 adults and 2 kids.

Please email to bigsis_22@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## dixiepixie1

OMG!!!  I love these planning pages!  Can I please have a set emailed to me.  We are leaving Sunday Morning and I am still planning right up to the wire...these will be perfect for my day-planner size planning book I take with me...
Thank you in advance
dixiepixieplanner@yahoo


----------



## chodnett

Hey there! This is so great that you're willing to make these  planners.  

We will be in Disney (All-Star Sports) from Jan 3-10 2010 with a 7-Day Park Hopper.  We don't mind park-hopping, but we want to do it efficiently and not waste time out of the parks.

We are both in our low 20's, very active, and are up for pretty much anything.

We are flying in to Orlando and being picked up via Magical Express on Jan 3 (flight arrives 12:31 PM) and our departing flight is 10:30 AM Sunday Jan 10.

We plan on taking advantage of all EMHs given the opportunity.

We want to see all the major shows/parades when possible.

Here are our ADRs:

Jan 3 - Liberty Tree Tavern 4:35 PM
Jan 4 - Le Cellier 4:10 PM
Jan 6 - Animal Kingdom Rainforest Cafe 8:00 PM
Jan 7 - Planet Hollywood 9:00 PM
Jan 8 - Chef Mickey's Breakfast 7:05 AM
Jan 8 - T-Rex 5:00 PM
Jan 9 - Cinderella's Royal Table Dinner 7:00 PM

My Email address is *c.hodnett1@gmail.com*

THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## lgjjp

I would love to have a set in both small size and the larger size.  We will be there 14 days - 4 parks.  3 adults and 2 small children.
Thanks so much.

LGJJP@GO.COM


----------



## pipertoad

Those are awesome! I would love a set too.  8 days at POR Jan 3 to 10 2010.  both the small and large size.

pipertoad at sympatico.ca


Thanks so much!


----------



## commdoc

Thanks so much for your hard work with these.  Would you please send the small size to commdoc@sbcglobal.net


----------



## karliebug

Thank you so much for these! would you email them to me at kellysheeley@hotmail.com  I would like the smaller size for 8 days


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Fanoffun said:


> If you have a chance, I would love some too!  Thanks!
> 
> sharon.sjostrom@yahoo.com





pumpkinpatchmommy said:


> Sending me a copy to!  I am so OCD and those look amazing.  First trip in June~!  Thanks
> 
> pathfinderjd@hotmail.com
> 
> Thank you SO much!





bigsis_22 said:


> I'd really like to have a set!  We will be in the world 6 days with 3 adults and 2 kids.
> 
> Please email to bigsis_22@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks!





dixiepixie1 said:


> OMG!!!  I love these planning pages!  Can I please have a set emailed to me.  We are leaving Sunday Morning and I am still planning right up to the wire...these will be perfect for my day-planner size planning book I take with me...
> Thank you in advance
> dixiepixieplanner@yahoo





chodnett said:


> Hey there! This is so great that you're willing to make these  planners.
> 
> We will be in Disney (All-Star Sports) from Jan 3-10 2010 with a 7-Day Park Hopper.  We don't mind park-hopping, but we want to do it efficiently and not waste time out of the parks.
> 
> We are both in our low 20's, very active, and are up for pretty much anything.
> 
> We are flying in to Orlando and being picked up via Magical Express on Jan 3 (flight arrives 12:31 PM) and our departing flight is 10:30 AM Sunday Jan 10.
> 
> We plan on taking advantage of all EMHs given the opportunity.
> 
> We want to see all the major shows/parades when possible.
> 
> Here are our ADRs:
> 
> Jan 3 - Liberty Tree Tavern 4:35 PM
> Jan 4 - Le Cellier 4:10 PM
> Jan 6 - Animal Kingdom Rainforest Cafe 8:00 PM
> Jan 7 - Planet Hollywood 9:00 PM
> Jan 8 - Chef Mickey's Breakfast 7:05 AM
> Jan 8 - T-Rex 5:00 PM
> Jan 9 - Cinderella's Royal Table Dinner 7:00 PM
> 
> My Email address is *c.hodnett1@gmail.com*
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!





lgjjp said:


> I would love to have a set in both small size and the larger size.  We will be there 14 days - 4 parks.  3 adults and 2 small children.
> Thanks so much.
> 
> LGJJP@GO.COM





pipertoad said:


> Those are awesome! I would love a set too.  8 days at POR Jan 3 to 10 2010.  both the small and large size.
> 
> pipertoad at sympatico.ca
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!





commdoc said:


> Thanks so much for your hard work with these.  Would you please send the small size to commdoc@sbcglobal.net





karliebug said:


> Thank you so much for these! would you email them to me at kellysheeley@hotmail.com  I would like the smaller size for 8 days



Caught up... FINALLY!  Sorry for the delay gang.... it's a pretty hectic time of year.  Thank you for understanding!

Kathy


----------



## kc3394

I would love to use the daily park planners  both sizes and the world at a glance planner for 10 days

thank you for your hard work !!!!!

kathi@wildtravel.net


Kat


----------



## kwdietrich1

I would love the park planners for both sizes and the other planner for 8 days. 

They look fabulous. Thanks for your hard work!

Opps ETA: kwdietrich1@gmail.com


----------



## disneydreamertoo

I love, love your work!  Could you please send me both sizes of the cards for all 4 parks for a 10 day trip.  Send to yoyobenavides@gmail.com.  Thanks so very much!


----------



## WeGoDisney04

This is exactly what I've been looking for I would love for you to send me in both sizes cards for all 4 parks for a 8 day trip. My email is wjsegarra04@yahoo.com Thanks again


----------



## Jailen's Gma

I would like for you to send me in both sizes cards for all 4 parks for a 8 day trip. My email is ms_mary_m@yahoo.com.  It will 1 adult and 2 children.

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## rolopari

These are wonderful!!  I was looking for something like this.
Can you please send me the 4 parks 5x7 and a 8 day planner.  Thank you so much. Marie
rolopari@comcast dot net
sorry I have only posted 3 time so I cant put the . (dot) in my email address.


----------



## goofymom23

I would love your planning sheets in both sizes. We will be there 7 days with 2 adults and 5 kids in May
Thanks, Selena
sssalyer0227@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

kc3394 said:


> i would love to use the daily park planners  both sizes and the world at a glance planner for 10 days
> 
> thank you for your hard work !!!!!
> 
> kathi@wildtravel.net
> 
> 
> kat





kwdietrich1 said:


> i would love the park planners for both sizes and the other planner for 8 days.
> 
> They look fabulous. Thanks for your hard work!
> 
> Opps eta: kwdietrich1@gmail.com





disneydreamertoo said:


> i love, love your work!  Could you please send me both sizes of the cards for all 4 parks for a 10 day trip.  Send to yoyobenavides@gmail.com.  Thanks so very much!





wegodisney04 said:


> this is exactly what i've been looking for I would love for you to send me in both sizes cards for all 4 parks for a 8 day trip. My email is wjsegarra04@yahoo.com thanks again





jailen's gma said:


> i would like for you to send me in both sizes cards for all 4 parks for a 8 day trip. My email is ms_mary_m@yahoo.com.  It will 1 adult and 2 children.
> 
> Thanks,
> mary





rolopari said:


> these are wonderful!!  I was looking for something like this.
> Can you please send me the 4 parks 5x7 and a 8 day planner.  Thank you so much. Marie
> rolopari@comcast dot net
> sorry i have only posted 3 time so i cant put the . (dot) in my email address.





goofymom23 said:


> i would love your planning sheets in both sizes. We will be there 7 days with 2 adults and 5 kids in may
> thanks, selena
> sssalyer0227@yahoo.com



sent!


----------



## jms531

Hi! I would LOVE LOVE LOVE these in both sizes for a 7 night trip. 2 adults 1 child.

THANK YOU


I suppose you might need my email lol. knjsmith10706@yahoo.com


----------



## Ian's Nonnie

I am planning our grandson's first trip to Disney and would love to utilize these planning cards! What a great idea! 
We will have 5 days and 4 parks.

Thanks for all of your hardwork on this!  

Tina

 iansnonnie(at)yahoo.com

Sorry, it wouldn't let me post an email address.......


----------



## twolamms

I would I would love to use the daily park planners both sizes and the world at a glance planner for 6 days

thank you for your hard work and generousity!!!!!

twolamms@earthlink dot net


----------



## LovetheTink

Hi...I was wondering if you could send me your index cards? I will be traveling for 8 days with the size being 8 by 11...thank you so much!  Love the work you've put into this! My e-mail address is karla0917@yahoo.com...thanks so much Karla


----------



## doc hog

I am planning our 2010 trip and would love a copy of your cards for10 days.
dochog@comcast.net


----------



## momlee4

Hi,
We're leaving Feb 1st and I would love to have your "World at a Glance" planning sheet.  We will be there for 7 days.
Thanks so much for taking the time to help out so many.


----------



## LilAnn

These planning cards look great! I would love a copy of the 4 parks and the vacation at a glance cards (10 days or 5 days - what ever is easier) in both sizes if possible. We are looking into booking our 2010 vacation soon and am already thinking about how I want to put together my planning info. I think I may have to copy your planning bible that I saw on a different thread. Thanks so much for all your work. I am in awe of your book. 

oh here's my email
ann.t.leung@gmail.com

Thanks again!


----------



## Sinderelly

Could we get a planner/cards (both sizes) for a three day trip for 2 adults and another set for four days 4 adults and one child? I just found this thread. The planners and index cards are awesome.

Thank you so very much!


----------



## ColinCodyMom

Could I get the planner/cards in both sizes for a nine day trip with 3 adults and 2 children in August?  Thank you so much!!  Great work!  
kristi073622@yahoo.com


----------



## TripletMommy2003

Could I too get daily park planners in both sizes and the world at a glance planner for 7 nights. This is our first family trip to Disney..leaving April 24th, 3 adults, 7 year old triplet daughters and our 9 month old son...TripletMommy2003@aol.com

Thanks so much,
Michelle


----------



## tngal

I would love all sizes of these as well....scarlett233@yahoo.com Thanks!!!!


----------



## Charlefours

Would you please be willing to share both sizes of the planning sheets and the at glance files you have created? If so, my email address is scharlefour@gmail.com. Thank you so much for sharing your creativity.


----------



## twinmom319

I'd love them also! Thanks!
alexryan428@gmail.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

jms531 said:


> Hi! I would LOVE LOVE LOVE these in both sizes for a 7 night trip. 2 adults 1 child.
> 
> THANK YOU
> 
> 
> I suppose you might need my email lol. knjsmith10706@yahoo.com





Ian's Nonnie said:


> I am planning our grandson's first trip to Disney and would love to utilize these planning cards! What a great idea!
> We will have 5 days and 4 parks.
> 
> Thanks for all of your hardwork on this!
> 
> Tina
> 
> iansnonnie(at)yahoo.com
> 
> Sorry, it wouldn't let me post an email address.......





twolamms said:


> I would I would love to use the daily park planners both sizes and the world at a glance planner for 6 days
> 
> thank you for your hard work and generousity!!!!!
> 
> twolamms@earthlink dot net





LovetheTink said:


> Hi...I was wondering if you could send me your index cards? I will be traveling for 8 days with the size being 8 by 11...thank you so much!  Love the work you've put into this! My e-mail address is karla0917@yahoo.com...thanks so much Karla





doc hog said:


> I am planning our 2010 trip and would love a copy of your cards for10 days.
> dochog@comcast.net





LilAnn said:


> These planning cards look great! I would love a copy of the 4 parks and the vacation at a glance cards (10 days or 5 days - what ever is easier) in both sizes if possible. We are looking into booking our 2010 vacation soon and am already thinking about how I want to put together my planning info. I think I may have to copy your planning bible that I saw on a different thread. Thanks so much for all your work. I am in awe of your book.
> 
> oh here's my email
> ann.t.leung@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks again!





ColinCodyMom said:


> Could I get the planner/cards in both sizes for a nine day trip with 3 adults and 2 children in August?  Thank you so much!!  Great work!
> kristi073622@yahoo.com





TripletMommy2003 said:


> Could I too get daily park planners in both sizes and the world at a glance planner for 7 nights. This is our first family trip to Disney..leaving April 24th, 3 adults, 7 year old triplet daughters and our 9 month old son...TripletMommy2003@aol.com
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Michelle





tngal said:


> I would love all sizes of these as well....scarlett233@yahoo.com Thanks!!!!





Charlefours said:


> Would you please be willing to share both sizes of the planning sheets and the at glance files you have created? If so, my email address is scharlefour@gmail.com. Thank you so much for sharing your creativity.





twinmom319 said:


> I'd love them also! Thanks!
> alexryan428@gmail.com



SENT!  Happy planning!



Sinderelly said:


> Could we get a planner/cards (both sizes) for a three day trip for 2 adults and another set for four days 4 adults and one child? I just found this thread. The planners and index cards are awesome.
> 
> Thank you so very much!


Just post or PM me your email address and I'll get them out.


----------



## tawiker

Would love to have a set of 8 1/2 x 11 planning pages.  We are going for 8 days/7 nights; 4A, 2C (3 1/2 yr old girl, 18 month old girl) leaving Jan 29-Feb 5.  Not sure if you need all this info, but here it is just in case.

My email address is tawikeratgmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## choccieaddict

hi Kathy,
your park and world planners would be really appreciated by a compulsive planner (i.e. me!) who is planning her 2nd trip but doesn't have as much time for planning as she'd like (if she did, she'd be trying to be creative like you!)

I'd be grateful for both sizes if that's ok, one for me, and one for my daughter.
When you have time please could you send them to me at: t.milledge@blueyonder.co.uk

Thanks very much for your kindness 

Tina
x

Edit to add:
we are going for 15 days and there are four of us: DH, myself, DS (16) and DD (13)


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Oh my gosh what an awesome idea! And such a generous thing to do for everyone Mickey's Best Girl. If you still have time I'd love a set of these. Our trip will be for 7 nights with 7 adults and 2 children. pixiedustfor6@aol.com  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Iott Family

Id love a copy of these card sin 5x7 or smallest size for our upcoming Jan 28-31 trip. Its just hubby and I this go around. An anniversary trip 

Thank you!

Sorry forgot to add my email! cari_iott@yahoo.com


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Hi there! It's so great that you do this! Could we get a set of the 5x7 size?  I'm not sure if this will make a difference- but we will be at Disney for 2 days, then on a Disney cruise for 4 days, then back in Disney for 6 days 

It will be myself and my 2 kiddos (DS 9, and DD 5).

THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!

mom2aidanNpiper@hotmail.com


----------



## dianne1974

hi there I love these.  could you please send me the 5x7.  We are staying for 8 days, 2 adults 3 children 11,8, and 2.  Email addy randrsmommy@comcast.net

Thank you so much!


----------



## WeCantWait

These look wonderful! Can you please send me a copy of both sizes? We are going for 14 nights! Thanks for your hard work and generosity! BrokeBiddies@aol.com.


----------



## Ella Bella

Help!  We are leaving for Disney in 9 days.  This is my first trip as an adult.  We are bringing my 4 and almost 7 year old.  Could you please send me the 8 1/2 x 11 size planning cards for 6 days?

Thanks so much!
Ella
(eldowning@ymail.com)


----------



## mscoryb

We will be visiting in July. Myself, the DH, and 3 DDs/ If you could email me both sizes, I would REALLY appreciate it! crybrry3@yahoo.com 
Thanks for all your work!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

mfitzgerrel said:


> I am in the process of compiling information to make something similar for my late Aug trip.  I went through the boards and found all of the ride and attraction length times thinking that maybe this will help in the decision of what rides we have time for in between fast pass rides and ADRs.  Again, I am kind of organized and maybe that is taking it a litte bit to far for your average Dis-er .  I was also thinking about adding a space for ADR's and confirmation numbers as others have said and parade and special event times.  I also made all of mine with the park hours for not just one day, but for all of the days of our stay so that in the case of rain or if we want to revisit or attend certain parades or take advantage of EMH at another park, I have that infnormation at fingertips.



May I ask where you found the info re: ride & attraction length times?  It would be awesome to have that to make calculations!
Thanks for posting!
Gretchen


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Caught up through post 550!

Happy planning all!


----------



## tkmac2307

Kathy, Love your planner pages.  Can you please email me both sizes (I am still undecided on what size planner I will take.  We are going for 8 days, staying at POP Century and visiting all 4 parks.  Thanks so much.  Our email is tkmac2307 at comcast.net


----------



## mommy23qties

I would love a set of these cute cards as well.  You are so kind to keep sending these to people all these months!!  We are traveling next week to all 4 parks for 8 days.  I would like the 5X7 size please.

My email:  tripletmemories@yahoo.com

Thanks Thanks Thanks!!!
Julie


----------



## janetanne

Hi.   can you send me copies of the 4 parks in both sizes and an 8 day planner? 3 adults, 1 child

Thank you so much!  email is: janetpetrowicz@yahoo.com


----------



## tbumstead

Hi,

Can you send me copies of the 4 parks in both sizes and an 7 day planner? 
2 adults, 2 child

Pop Century
Dining plan
Park Hopper

bumstead17@hotmail.com

Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## ogles4

Could I get the 4 park planners in both sizes and the world at a glance planner for 8 days? We have 2 adults and 2 teenagers staying at Pop Century. Thanks for offering these to everyone. They look great!

drogle2 at bellsouth.net
Thanks again,
Rena


----------



## therealleigh

Hi!  I would love to have a copy sent to me.

therealleigh@yahoo.com

Thanks so much.


----------



## lizzysmom

I would love some.  Could you please send me some.   We are going for 6 days.  Four parks.  julieo427@yahoo.com


----------



## jephmom

Can you email me a copy?  Thank you! mishahopkins @ yahoo.com


----------



## Lglchick

I'm sorry, I didn't read through all 30-something pages of posts, but I would love to have a copy of the 3x5 cards. What information do you need from me, or are the cards something I complete on my own? My email address is jepalu88@live.com.

From someone who doesn't have the first clue as to when, where or how to plan our first trip - in 61 days - thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## amnhunte

I would love to get all these cards. Can you email them, please, to me at amnhunte@ius.edu?

Thank you so much!


----------



## msminnieears

I would love a copy of your planning pages for my upcoming March trip.  mbadams24@yahoo.com  Thanks


----------



## marymac123

I would love copies also. They are really very cute. We are taking our DD4 in Aug for 8 days & they would be great!! mythreepups@aol.com Thank You sooo much!


----------



## amnhunte

I am sorry. I forgot to mention that we are going for 10 days, nine nights (really nine days and leaving SUPER early that last day). We are going all over Disney World and eating every night. We're heading out Saturday morning =]


my email is amnhunte@ius.edu

Thank you so much!


----------



## tinkerdee

Those are great!!  Could you please send me the 5x7 for all the parks and the week at a glance?  We are going for ten days, myself, DH, DD 14, DD13.  Thanks again, I can't wait to start filling them in!! Super job!!

deneengahr@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Sent through to post #566!


----------



## momof3Disneykids

hey, I couldnt get mine to come up?? I got them in email but my computer cant read them


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I'd love to get a copy of the 5x7 or 3x5 cards for a 7 days stay.
sto159@sbcglobal.net  Do you need anything else?


----------



## kkfinley

Can I please get a copy of the park planners and the week at a glance sent to kkfinley@hotmail.com?  We will be there in Dec. for 5 days?

Thanks so much,
Krista


----------



## scrapbooksellman

I would love a copy of the 3x5 cards for our 7day 6 night trip at the end of feb. 

Thanks so much, you are spreading the magic 

Sandy

neil_sandy@hotmail.com


----------



## kamerino

I'd love a copy of both the 5x7 and 81/2 x11...  We'll be staying 5 days going to the four parks.

Thank you so much, you're planners are a godsend! 

Have a wonderful night!

Kristen

kamerino at comcast dot net (I can't post emails yet, not enough posts.. just joined today).


----------



## AnnMarBill

Thank you so much for posting!!!!  I can certainly use these for our upcoming trip in May!  I believe 8 x 10 will work best with putting the maps of each park on the back (thanks for that info, too!) of each agenda.  My e-mail address is: happymommy99@aol.com.


----------



## gatorflash22

I would love 8x10 copy sent to my email, I need to plan this trip in 4 weeks & I am having nervous breakdowns because I don't know where to start this will help so much! my email address is donnyandmelissa @ hotmail . com
 thank you!


----------



## Grandmaof2

I may have requested a set of the cards earlier.  I never received them, they probably ended up in my junk mail, could you please resend the cards , we will be staying 7 days and 6 nights THANKS SOOOOO MUCH. 

kvogel@lliengineering.com


----------



## Daisy'sMama

would you mind emailing me just the AK? I have all the rest.
Thank you!
Stephanie 
gottliebesie@hotmail.com


----------



## dizfam4

Hey, Miss Creative Lady!!!
Would you please emal me your adorable pages...8x5ish size...I am trying to find a cute way to put everything together in one binder for our trip in 3 days!!!!!  
Thanks!!!! Hope your day is magical.....
lamrine@gmail.com


----------



## mreid1974

I would love the 8.5x11 one.. Looks like you did a great job.. Its for 8 night 9 day stay in end of April early May..  Please send to mikera329@yahoo.com.. thanks again!!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Caught up through post #578!  Happy planning everyone!


----------



## dpknoll

Hi,

Your cards look amazing =) Can you please send me copies of the 4 parks in both sizes and a 12 day planner?  It will keep me busy planning for our August trip (15th-27th).  Thank you so much!

2 adults, 1 child

Pop Century
Dining plan (regular)
Park Hopper
Water Parks and More option

dpknoll@yahoo.com


----------



## jcrisp26

Your cards are great and I am new to this site...can i still get a set for our vacation in feb???  If so we will be there for a 6 day 5 night stay...thank you so much!!!!  It wont let me post an email address... :-(


----------



## jcrisp26

It wont let me post until I have 10 posts!!

my email is jcrisp26   and it is at yahoo.com!!! Hope that works!!!


----------



## ebloom

These are awesome!  Thank you so much for generously sharing your work with us.  Could you please send the 8 day and park planners in the half page versions?  Thank you again for all your hard work.  
erbloom@hotmail.com


----------



## DisMomme

Love these!!  We are going in just over 2 weeks.  This is just what my OCD mind needs.  More to keep me busy and organized  

Can you please e-mail me a set of 5x7s for all parks.  We are going for 6 days.

Thanks!
~Kim

pakhowe@msn.com


----------



## rachdd

I would love both sizes also! Going for 6 days early March!!!
THANKS SO MUCH!
rachelddoyle@hotmail.com


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

These are awesome!  I would love to have these in both sizes for a 9-day trip.  Thanks so much for all your work on these!

I got so excited I forgot- chigbee1@yahoo.com.


----------



## Wyndale

Would you be so kind as to send the 5X7 and 3X5 to me.  I will share them with my group!

wyndale1@comcast.net

Thank you ever so much!


----------



## TinkRocks

I would love to have the 5x7 size for a 10 day trip.  Thank you so much, these are great!!  My email,  MDavid1073@aol.com.


----------



## disneymom1980

I will send you a PM with my email address.  These cards are GREAT!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Caught up thru post 589!


----------



## jtanddolly

I'M SOOOO IN LOVE WITH YOUR PLANNERS!!!  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR MAKING THESE FOR OTHERS! 

Can I get the 4x6 size for 5 days.  My email address is jtanddolly@yahoo.com

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## andrews1ma

Ohhhhhh these are the best! Can I get the 5x7 planners for a 9 day vacation.

thanks- my email address is andrews1ma@aol.com

are there any tips for printing these out? thanks again!


----------



## A MK Family

love this thread thanks!!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Caught up to #592!


----------



## MSMomTJ

I have a few questions about printing! 

First, if I want to print 4x6 sheets, do I need to cut my paper before I put it in the printer? 

Second, is there anyway I can get two 4 x 6 sheets to print on one page?


Thanks!!


----------



## DisneyNut4Life

Can you email me the full sheet planners for 10 days?  I love them!! 
Melinda.f.davis@citi.com


----------



## 8gr8mouseketeers

Just wanted to say thank you so much for sharing these! I have been having tons of fun printing them, creating some of my own and putting together my planner.


----------



## dillydaleri

Could I get 5 X 7 ones pretty please? 

dalnjake@q.com


----------



## dillydaleri

Oh, and it's for a 6 day trip! Thanks!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Caught up to post #599



8gr8mouseketeers said:


> Just wanted to say thank you so much for sharing these! I have been having tons of fun printing them, creating some of my own and putting together my planner.



Thank you for letting me know!!  It makes the time I spent creating them worthwhile when I hear they are put to use!


----------



## Jencogneeto

I'd love to have the half sheet size for a 7 day trip. Thanks so much for sharing these! 

Granted, I'm planning for a 2011 trip, but it's never too early... right? 

Guess adding my email addy would help. Doh! jencogneeto @ gmail.com


----------



## DisneyNut4Life

OMG, I love these!! 
I have spent all morning filling them in getting them ready to print!!


----------



## DaniB

These are just beautiful!!!   I'm planning our first trip there and would love a set please in anything you can give me (ie, the 4 parks, 2 waterparks, dtd, maps, etc).

I'm just not sure what size I will want to use yet...   Is it ok to ask for both 5x7 and whatever you have in an 8 size?  (8x5, 8x10, 8x11 -whichever)

Please and thank you!!
Dani


----------



## MSMomTJ

Soooo..... do you print them out one on a page and then have to cut around them?  I'm just trying to figure out if I'm missing something?  I'd love to be able to print two of the 4x6 cards on one page.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Jencogneeto said:


> I'd love to have the half sheet size for a 7 day trip. Thanks so much for sharing these!
> 
> Granted, I'm planning for a 2011 trip, but it's never too early... right?
> 
> Guess adding my email addy would help. Doh! jencogneeto @ gmail.com


SENT!


DisneyNut4Life said:


> OMG, I love these!!
> I have spent all morning filling them in getting them ready to print!!


AWESOME!


DaniB said:


> These are just beautiful!!!   I'm planning our first trip there and would love a set please in anything you can give me (ie, the 4 parks, 2 waterparks, dtd, maps, etc).
> 
> I'm just not sure what size I will want to use yet...   Is it ok to ask for both 5x7 and whatever you have in an 8 size?  (8x5, 8x10, 8x11 -whichever)
> 
> Please and thank you!!
> Dani


Please post or PM me your email address.



MSMomTJ said:


> Soooo..... do you print them out one on a page and then have to cut around them?  I'm just trying to figure out if I'm missing something?  I'd love to be able to print two of the 4x6 cards on one page.



You will need to cut the sheets to the appropriate size, and then adjust your printer settings for 4x6.  Print one, then flip the card over and do it again!  Have fun!


----------



## Nifferous

Can I get a 4 day planner and each of the theme parks in the half sheet size?  Thanks!

Nifferous @ aol dot com


----------



## MSMomTJ

You will need to cut the sheets to the appropriate size, and then adjust your printer settings for 4x6.  Print one, then flip the card over and do it again!  Have fun! [/QUOTE]

Thanks!!!


----------



## kimberstampin

I'm taking my 7 year old son (whom I adopted last year) in May. I'm so excited! I don't think he has a clue how amazing it is. I would love to get your planning cards in all sizes. Thank you so much for all your work on this and your willingness to share. You seem like a kind, generous person.

Thanks again!

:-( I'm new to DIS and haven't posted anything. won't let me post my addy yet. I'll repost later.


----------



## kimberstampin

Found the loophole. 

I would love to have the planning cards in all sizes. (not sure which I will need)
thank you so much

kimharron at gmail com


----------



## janloz

thank you, they are great


----------



## chrisam9

Can you please send to me also... I was looking through all the threads and hope you are still providing.  I would like anythinh you have for 4,5, or 6 day stay postcard and regular.  Thank you in advance for providing this great tool.


----------



## dsnymoners

If you have time I would love these as well for a 6 night/7 day trip!!

Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## hollisterluva92

Wow! Those are great! I just printed off all the individual park ones plus the 6 day one and I'm now gonna go home and fill them out! So exciting   I'm going to laminate them and put them on colored index cards so that they'll be beautiful!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

chrisam9 said:


> Can you please send to me also... I was looking through all the threads and hope you are still providing.  I would like anythinh you have for 4,5, or 6 day stay postcard and regular.  Thank you in advance for providing this great tool.





dsnymoners said:


> If you have time I would love these as well for a 6 night/7 day trip!!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!



I need your email addresses and I'll get them out ASAP.




hollisterluva92 said:


> Wow! Those are great! I just printed off all the individual park ones plus the 6 day one and I'm now gonna go home and fill them out! So exciting   I'm going to laminate them and put them on colored index cards so that they'll be beautiful!!! Thanks so much!



I'm so glad you are having fun with them!  Happy planning!


----------



## dsnymoners

silly me..lol..

tmhenshaw@att.net


thank you again!


----------



## mirla122

wow these are great.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## stacyalisa

These are great and you are so kind to share.  If you don't mind I will need the full page size for a 6 night 7 day trip.  Thanks.  I appreciate it very much.

Stacy

Here's my email but it won't let me post it the regular way because I don't have enought posts yet.

stacy alisa at yahoo dot com

no spaces


----------



## Mickey and PSU

These are great.  Could you please email an 8.5 x 11 set to me at pstaters@comcast.net for a 7 day trip.  I have been trying to do something by myself and could never be able to duplicate anything like these.  Thanks.

Thanks


----------



## trekkie2

would you mind emailing me with this. I can't seem to get it to download correctly.

arla1@myway.com

thanks,


----------



## WelovMickey!

Thank you these are the best ones I have seen yet! You have some talent girl!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

stacyalisa said:


> These are great and you are so kind to share.  If you don't mind I will need the full page size for a 6 night 7 day trip.  Thanks.  I appreciate it very much.
> 
> Stacy
> 
> Here's my email but it won't let me post it the regular way because I don't have enought posts yet.
> 
> stacy alisa at yahoo dot com
> 
> no spaces





Mickey and PSU said:


> These are great.  Could you please email an 8.5 x 11 set to me at pstaters@comcast.net for a 7 day trip.  I have been trying to do something by myself and could never be able to duplicate anything like these.  Thanks.
> 
> Thanks





trekkie2 said:


> would you mind emailing me with this. I can't seem to get it to download correctly.
> 
> arla1@myway.com
> 
> thanks,



Sent!



WelovMickey! said:


> Thank you these are the best ones I have seen yet! You have some talent girl!



Thank you!


----------



## Figment's Girl

Can I get the 4x6 please?  To littlebit_writer@yahoo.com.  I don't know if you need the amount of days but we'll be there 6 days.  I'll need all four parks and DTD.  Thank you.


----------



## Figment's Girl

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

figment's girl said:


> can i get the 4x6 please?  To littlebit_writer@yahoo.com.  I don't know if you need the amount of days but we'll be there 6 days.  I'll need all four parks and dtd.  Thank you.



sent!


----------



## tiggerpoohtoo

In the words of my tween daughter OMG these are absolutely what ive been looking for  PLEASE MAY i have the 4x6 we will be there 6 days and going to all parks
cheriemoss@hotmail.com


----------



## ChaMakay1923

~subbing for future reference~


----------



## lumpy08

great job...  subbing


----------



## mandibc11

I would LOVE to get these in an excel format if you have them available!! All 4 Parks and a 6 Day trip planner...If that's not too much!

abwhite29@gmail.com

Thank you so much!!!!! You're fantastic at this!


----------



## jedspad

I tried downloading these but can't seem to fill my info in now. Could you please email me the 4 parks in 4x6 and 5x7 sizes to see if I can work with these? Thanks for your help. We leave in less than 50 days for 8 days at BWV jedspad@hoosierlink.net


----------



## Nettaboo

May I have the full page documents for 7 night 8 day trip?? Acandycreation@msn.com.. Thank you so much!


----------



## MsHershey

These are great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeauxSaints

Your cards look like a big help for first trip with 2 little princesses. Can you please email me the 8.5 by 11 version for a 7 day trip including all parks...many thanks...lsutigs@aol.com


----------



## Fryan08

I would love a copy of all of them!!  We are planning on going for 10 days.  Almost forgot the 5x7 size would work best for me!!  You are amazing!!

fryan08@verizon.net


----------



## jtanddolly

Thanks for doing these for everyone!  I just love them and have posted before.  I had a random question that I know will eventually come to me but what does EMH stand for?


----------



## Meezoogirl

I'd love a copy of the planning pages.. I just started to plan our trip..

meezoogirl at hotmail.com... THANK YOU!!! Love your pages


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

mandibc11 said:


> I would LOVE to get these in an excel format if you have them available!! All 4 Parks and a 6 Day trip planner...If that's not too much!
> 
> abwhite29@gmail.com
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!! You're fantastic at this!





jedspad said:


> I tried downloading these but can't seem to fill my info in now. Could you please email me the 4 parks in 4x6 and 5x7 sizes to see if I can work with these? Thanks for your help. We leave in less than 50 days for 8 days at BWV jedspad@hoosierlink.net





Nettaboo said:


> May I have the full page documents for 7 night 8 day trip?? Acandycreation@msn.com.. Thank you so much!





GeauxSaints said:


> Your cards look like a big help for first trip with 2 little princesses. Can you please email me the 8.5 by 11 version for a 7 day trip including all parks...many thanks...lsutigs@aol.com





Fryan08 said:


> I would love a copy of all of them!!  We are planning on going for 10 days.  Almost forgot the 5x7 size would work best for me!!  You are amazing!!
> 
> fryan08@verizon.net



SENT!  Happy planning all!



jtanddolly said:


> Thanks for doing these for everyone!  I just love them and have posted before.  I had a random question that I know will eventually come to me but what does EMH stand for?



EMH= Extra Magic Hours


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Meezoogirl said:


> I'd love a copy of the planning pages.. I just started to plan our trip..
> 
> meezoogirl at hotmail.com... THANK YOU!!! Love your pages



We posted at the same time! The planners are on their way to you too!


----------



## jtanddolly

Okay...another question.  On your day planners (4,5, 6, etc.) under epcot what does F/W and W/S stand for?  And under AK what does FOTLK stand for?


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

jtanddolly said:


> Okay...another question.  On your day planners (4,5, 6, etc.) under epcot what does F/W and W/S stand for?  And under AK what does FOTLK stand for?



FW= Future World
WS= World Showcase  -- these always have different hours for some reason, that's why I seperated them.  Although, it seems the hours for each haven't changed in years.  FW is always 9-7 and WS is alaways 11-9, with the exception of extra magic hours.  And the really sneaky thing is even though FW "closes" at 9, the head-liners remain open.  Wow, how was that for too much information?

FOTLK= Festival of the Lion King


----------



## teehee31

I have a 16 page word document that I was going to bring and then I came across your planning cards - what a great idea!  I also plan to print donatalie's autograph pages and was going to put all of them in the same book - do I need 4X6 or 5X7 since donatalie's print 2 cards per sheet?  Could I please have a 7 day chart as well as all the cards for each park - thanks so much in advance.

christine_d_emery@hotmail.com


----------



## therannj

Hi!  This is exaclty what I need!!  Can I have the 4x6 for 4 days 1 day for each park.


----------



## Stacy9402

Could you send me a copy of all of them.  Thanks these are awesome.

stacy.casey@verizon.net


----------



## MomlvsGoofy

Hi, These look like they will help me so much since I can never remember what to do next when I go to the parks. Could you email me the 5x7 size park cards and the planner for 10 days. thank you so much for doing this.


sharonmcbride5@comcast.net


----------



## dheinz

May I please get a copy of 8 day planner & 4 parks in full sheet, 4x6, & 5x7? 
 I am making daily plans for each of the hotel rooms in our family trip & know I have some old planners these would fit in!  I may become inspired to make a planning journal!
These are wonderful & I'm completely computer dumb!
Thank you
dlheinz@gmail.com


----------



## texasrachel

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## madikins

Love the planners.  Could I get a copy of the 5x7 6 day planner and 5x7 of each of the 4 parks.  Thanks!


oops! forgot my email...srjcald @ bellsouth.net


----------



## preschoolmom

Does anyone have something (a planner like this, on 1-2 sheets) for Sea World?


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

teehee31 said:


> I have a 16 page word document that I was going to bring and then I came across your planning cards - what a great idea!  I also plan to print donatalie's autograph pages and was going to put all of them in the same book - do I need 4X6 or 5X7 since donatalie's print 2 cards per sheet?  Could I please have a 7 day chart as well as all the cards for each park - thanks so much in advance.
> 
> christine_d_emery@hotmail.com





MomlvsGoofy said:


> Hi, These look like they will help me so much since I can never remember what to do next when I go to the parks. Could you email me the 5x7 size park cards and the planner for 10 days. thank you so much for doing this.
> 
> 
> sharonmcbride5@comcast.net





dheinz said:


> May I please get a copy of 8 day planner & 4 parks in full sheet, 4x6, & 5x7?
> I am making daily plans for each of the hotel rooms in our family trip & know I have some old planners these would fit in!  I may become inspired to make a planning journal!
> These are wonderful & I'm completely computer dumb!
> Thank you
> dlheinz@gmail.com





madikins said:


> Love the planners.  Could I get a copy of the 5x7 6 day planner and 5x7 of each of the 4 parks.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> oops! forgot my email...srjcald @ bellsouth.net



SENT!!!!



Stacy9402 said:


> Could you send me a copy of all of them.  Thanks these are awesome.
> 
> stacy.casey@verizon.net



I need a more specific request ie. what size of planner and for how many days you will be vacationing for.  You can find out what exactly is available in post #1 of this thread. 




therannj said:


> Hi!  This is exaclty what I need!!  Can I have the 4x6 for 4 days 1 day for each park.



I need your email address!


----------



## madikins

Thanks so much!


----------



## BelleRocks

These are awesome!  Could I please get the 4x6 for each of the parks?

coloradoperkins@msn.com

(I would have just downloaded, but they are PDF and you can't fill anything in...have you thought about file-sharing a word or excel doc, whatever you used to create them? Just an idea!)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

BelleRocks said:


> These are awesome!  Could I please get the 4x6 for each of the parks?
> 
> coloradoperkins@msn.com
> 
> (I would have just downloaded, but they are PDF and you can't fill anything in...have you thought about file-sharing a word or excel doc, whatever you used to create them? Just an idea!)
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!



Sent!
I have tried in the past to upload the files to my 4shared account but for some reason the templates get altered and they appear all jumbled  
Maybe when I get over the annoyance of my first attempts, I'll give it another shot.  Maybe another website will do the trick.


----------



## cassy1294

I would love to have copies of the planners.  4 days 8.5 X 11 and the ones for all four parks, and Typhoon Lagoon if you have that.  michelle.mccalla@yahoo.com

Thank you for sharing your great work!!!


----------



## LaMiniMouse

Could you send me the 5x7 8 day planner and also each of the 4 parks in the same size?

gravieladegarza @ yahoo.com.mx

Thanks a lot and I think it is great you share this with everyone and you take your time to send it to us by email.


----------



## photographymom517

Not sure if someone already mentioned this or not, but whenever I printed my charts, I was able to make them smaller just by changing the printing settings.

When I opened the file, I hit "Print" then under "Page Handling" I put in these settings:

Page Scaling "Multiple Pages per Sheet"

Pages per Sheet "2"

And "check" the box under "Auto Rotate Pages"

This made the pages smaller & both printed on 1 page.  People who are computer savvy probably already figured this out, but if you aren't that familiar with the settings and/or computers, I hope this can help you out!  

(You can also put 4 on a sheet if you want which will make them even smaller.)

I printed out 2 different sizes...a larger size for my planning binder & a much smaller version to put into my book I'm having made at FedEx Kinkos or Staples to take with me on our trip!


----------



## QBNQT

These cards are great especially for people like me who have a bit of OCD.  I will use for sure when we go in August.


----------



## yenanh00

I wil be there for 7 days. I'm requesting 4x6 and full sheet calendar. I was wondering if you have any for sea world and universal studios  my email is yenanh00@yahoo.com


----------



## Harlie

Could I please get the Individual parks in 4x6 emailed to harlie78@sasktel.net my computer does not like 4shared 

Thanks


----------



## Dismom55

I sent a PM message with a request.

Thanks for all you do, these cards are so helpful!


----------



## Figment's Girl

Do you happen to have a card for DTD?  If you do, I would like a 4 x 6 to go with the others I have from you.  littlebit_writer@yahoo.com.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

cassy1294 said:


> I would love to have copies of the planners.  4 days 8.5 X 11 and the ones for all four parks, and Typhoon Lagoon if you have that.  michelle.mccalla@yahoo.com
> 
> Thank you for sharing your great work!!!





LaMiniMouse said:


> Could you send me the 5x7 8 day planner and also each of the 4 parks in the same size?
> 
> gravieladegarza @ yahoo.com.mx
> 
> Thanks a lot and I think it is great you share this with everyone and you take your time to send it to us by email.





yenanh00 said:


> I wil be there for 7 days. I'm requesting 4x6 and full sheet calendar. I was wondering if you have any for sea world and universal studios  my email is yenanh00@yahoo.com





Harlie said:


> Could I please get the Individual parks in 4x6 emailed to harlie78@sasktel.net my computer does not like 4shared
> 
> Thanks



SENT!



Figment's Girl said:


> Do you happen to have a card for DTD?  If you do, I would like a 4 x 6 to go with the others I have from you.  littlebit_writer@yahoo.com.



I don't have anything for DTD, there doesn't seem to be enough by way of attractions/characters to bother.  Feedback on this would be great either way.  I can make something, I'm just not sure what.


----------



## Dismom55

Thanks, got it!


----------



## MickeysFans

LOVE THESE!!!


----------



## scdak

These planners look great. However, I am not able to make 4shared work to access them. 
Could you please send me : 4 parks , 7 days planner in 4x6 and 5x7 size.
THank you very much. scdak@yahoo.com


----------



## breezylabree

Could I get the 5x7 planning pages for an 8 day stay. I have a binder very similar to your planning bible.  I love your divider pages, pop century pages, and cover page...would you be willing to share them?  My email is thelabrees@myfairpoint.net.  Thank you so much for the beautiful work that you have done!  Your efforts to help everyone is so kind!  Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## buxomlisa

hi, what a great idea! can i please get the 5x7, 5 day for all the parks? that would be super! thanks!

lisa-nairn@hotmail.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

scdak said:


> These planners look great. However, I am not able to make 4shared work to access them.
> Could you please send me : 4 parks , 7 days planner in 4x6 and 5x7 size.
> THank you very much. scdak@yahoo.com





breezylabree said:


> Could I get the 5x7 planning pages for an 8 day stay. I have a binder very similar to your planning bible.  I love your divider pages, pop century pages, and cover page...would you be willing to share them?  My email is thelabrees@myfairpoint.net.  Thank you so much for the beautiful work that you have done!  Your efforts to help everyone is so kind!  Thanks in Advance!!





buxomlisa said:


> hi, what a great idea! can i please get the 5x7, 5 day for all the parks? that would be super! thanks!
> 
> lisa-nairn@hotmail.com



All caught up!  Happy planning!


----------



## mcever4

Hi!  I have printed off your daily planning pages and was wondering if you have copies of the dividers you can send me?  Such as the parks, and dining info, financials, etc?  Not sure if you have these or not, just thought I would ask ! TIA!

Robin


----------



## yenanh00

can I requested 8 days over view in 8x10 and 4x6 page? also dailey planning sheet for each park in 4x6 thank you... my email is yenanh00@yahoo.com


----------



## mamateacher

Thank you for posting the links.  Will use them for our upcoming trip!


----------



## teach2visdis

My family and I will be going to Disney in less than 2 weeks.  I just found your thread and think you are so generous to give of your time.  If you have time, I would like aa 10 day planner in 4x6 for all parks.  Thanks again,
teach2visdisMy email is burkhead.seaside@verizon.net


----------



## poohbear8

Kathy,
I used your World AT A Glance last year and somehow typed the info in. Now I can't figure out how to do it for this trip. Can you help?


----------



## ckdsnynt

Can I please have a set in full page size or 5x7? I thought I asked for them once before but I didn't get them so I must have not! Thanks so much.
carolkoger@yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

For those waiting on planners to be emailed, I'm sorry to say my computer was wiped clean due to the possibility of a virus and I no longer have the files.  I will re-create them eventually but for now, I'm sorry, I have to take a hiatus from emailing the planners out individually!!!!  You can still download from the links in the first post tho... that's some good news at least, right?


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

poohbear8 said:


> Kathy,
> I used your World AT A Glance last year and somehow typed the info in. Now I can't figure out how to do it for this trip. Can you help?



You have to have the templates saved in your computer to add the info yourself.  If you still have the original email just click the attachments and save them to your computer and you're all set!!
Have fun!


----------



## Princess&JackMom

So sorry to hear about your computer! We've been there. We now have a backup drive and it really gives peace of mind.

I'm hoping to get some of your templates, though. They look fab!

I have been trying to download off the 4shared site and can't get the files to download (things just spin on a white screen when I click on the links).

I'm on a Mac. Is this a site that best works with PCs?

If anyone has the 5x7 template they could share, please let me know.
We're going for 5 days but would take any day planner.

Thanks.


----------



## poohbear8

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> You have to have the templates saved in your computer to add the info yourself.  If you still have the original email just click the attachments and save them to your computer and you're all set!!
> Have fun!



I have them saved, but for some reason it's not working. Again it may be a MAC issue. Good luck getting your computer back up and running.


----------



## Princess&JackMom

I tried 4share again tonight and it worked so I could download the templates I wanted. Could have been that 4share was busy during the day.


----------



## ChaMakay1923

I was wondering, as I did not go through every single post made here.... on your very first OP... you have two "back" shots to these planning cards... but no where to download them from. I do see that your pc has taken a turn for the worse, and I'm truly sorry about that, though was wondering... do you by chance have these saved to your 4-shared account at all? When we click on the 4x6 and 5x7 links... it only gives up the fronts.


----------



## Lil Bo Peep

If at all possible could someone send me the planning sheets? I had them in my computer from my last trip last November and now there are gone, not sure if I deleted them or what. I'm going back in Feb and would love a copy of them it they are out there. Thanks so much, my email is puddly@teksavvy.com


----------



## MK2010

I nearly cried. You sent me these about 18 months ago in 81/2 x 11 format, but I didn't save them. Now I am planning a friend's trip and I am so used to yours I can't use anyone else's. 30 minutes ago I gave up on finding them, took her my old ones hoping maybe she could recreate them. Came back home and voila! Found them here in this thread. Thank You So Much! On with the planning!


----------



## jodilinton

Could someone please send me these in both formats?  I am planning a huge trip for my kids and my parents.  I need all the help I can get.  My email is jodilinton@yahoo.com   Thanks so much


----------



## livingskies78

I would love a copy too tried the links but said page not found 

hmmmmm it maybe me

livingskies78@gmail.com


----------



## Family Loves Disney

subbing


----------



## FansoftheMouse

subscribing for future reading.  great information


----------



## KeepSwimming

LOVE IT!  Thanks so much!


----------



## SuperMomDea

Hi I would love to get a set of these too

5x7 8 day, 7 night w all 4 parks & extras pls & thank you

ahovan@stny.rr.com


----------



## mreid1974

Could someone send me the 9 day one to me.  I cant seem to be able to download them thank you

mikera329@yahoo.com


----------



## booszoo

Could i get them sent to me as well.I'm new to planning anything so this should help with upcomming trip. booszoo5@aol.com


----------



## lrsuffi

Hi, any chance of anyone sending a copy of these to me as well ( i know that this thread is old, but thought it might be worth a chance), please ????


5x7 8 day, 7 night, all 4 parks & any extras 

Thanks ever so much !!


----------



## Caseystigger

Wasn't able to get them when I tried earlier at lunch, but it seems to be working fine now. Got all the ones I wanted and the ones my friend wanted too. LOVE planning!


----------



## SgtClaymore

I tried to download it but it seemed to be having some trouble working any thoughts?


----------



## RobertLC

Hey Mickey's Best Girl,

I love your planning sheets, we starting to use them for our upcoming trip to WDW in April.

One question I have is do you have a version of the 5 day "World At a Glance" planner that I can enter the info on from my computer?

I printed it out but really hate seeing my bad writing in the fields. Would love to have a cleaner version of it after it's filled out.

Have you or anyone done this? I attempted to in Acrobat, but I don't exactly have the time to learn the tricks to making fields in it.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## RobertLC

poohbear8 said:


> Kathy,
> I used your World AT A Glance last year and somehow typed the info in. Now I can't figure out how to do it for this trip. Can you help?



PoohBear8: 

Did you ever figure out how to type the info in any of the planning pages, especially the "World At A Glance" page?

I've downloaded them, opened them in the actual Acrobat program, but can type anything in them.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## kellyman

Over 2 years after you started this post...I just found the post! Anyway not going until December but I downoaded the templates and cant WAIT to start using them. Thanks so much!


----------



## MK2010

I love you forever! I have used these on my past two trips, but couldn't find them anywhere for my upcoming trip! I will prints these and put a copy in the vault in paper and print form!!!!!!!!Lol! THANK YOU BUNCHES!!!!!


----------



## allboyhouse

I would also like to know how to type in these.


----------



## allboyhouse

I would also like to know how to type in these.


----------



## Caseystigger

I have the standard version of Adobe which has a text editing tool. With that I am able to type anywhere on the templates. You can even edit the text that is already there. 

Go to the "Tools" Menu then, advanced editing, then text touch up tool.

Just click in the box you want to put text and start typing. A progress bar pops up at the bottom to load the text but that should only happen when you initially start the tool. 


Happy Planning!


----------



## garnet1240

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> 5 Days front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Days front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Days back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like copies of these emailed, pm me and please specify the number of days you need.
> 
> Tables for 5, 7, 8, 9, & 10 days are done!!!!



I would love the 7 days if you still have them  garnet1240@gmail.com
Thank you !


----------



## prekteacher

These look great ! Are you still  e-mailing them ? If you are I would love a 7 day one we are planing a 7 day trip .


----------



## milea

I would love the 8 1/2x11 version of all parks and travel planner for 9 days if you still are able to send....mieyer@uabmc.edu

If not, does anyone have anything comparable that can be typed in?  I hate my writing and it would come out better typed.  Thanks


----------



## IrisSphere

Is there any chance you are still emailing these? We are planning a 4 park day trip.

iris.svechnikar@gmail.com - thanks!


----------



## GoofyVette

Hi, CouldI get a 9 day please? Thnk you for your troubles. Love this Forum by the way,very helpful.


----------



## Mickey's Best Girl

Sorry gang, I no longer have the files stored on my computer.   

There is a website out there that seems to have stolen (like I had them copyrighted ) my templates and has them available for download although at the moment I can't remember what it is.  It was posted about a week ago in the Theme Parks Board.

Someday I'll recreate the planners, when I have some time


----------



## RobertLC

Mickey's Best Girl said:


> Sorry gang, I no longer have the files stored on my computer.
> 
> There is a website out there that seems to have stolen (like I had them copyrighted ) my templates and has them available for download although at the moment I can't remember what it is.  It was posted about a week ago in the Theme Parks Board.
> 
> Someday I'll recreate the planners, when I have some time



I still have my copy of the 5-day World At A Glance file. I can send it to you if you want, that way you wouldn't have to start from scratch.


----------



## RobertLC

If anyone still subscribed to this thread could find their saved copies of any version of these cards, they could all be uploaded somewhere to recreate the OP's files and be available for future planners.

I found the one copy of the planning card I received, can't find any e-mail where I got it, but in the process of trying to enter my information into the cells with my computer, some fields have text that I can't remove no matter what I do.

I'd be willing to contribute my copy to the effort.

What do y'all say?


----------



## Aprilblues24

Can I have the 7 day?  It won't let me put my email but it's like my name on here for yahoo mail. Thanks!


----------



## uscgmouse

deleted post


----------



## HappyGal

.


----------



## disjenne

I would love to have a copy of the 5x7 park cards! My email is jennebowers@live.com I had them saved until my laptop crashed.  TIA!


----------



## knottmel1

I would love to have the files too.....  I am going on my first trip in 78 days!
Thanks
knottmel1@hotmail.com


----------



## krbmorris

I'd also appreciate them!  krbmorris@verizon.net

THANKS!


----------



## DisneyDreamer0610

If anyone can post or email me a copy of each of the cards I can recreate each one into PDF format and upload them to a specific location so they are able to be accessed by all so we don't have to email these back and forth anymore.  

Kristi


----------



## Dismom55

DisneyDreamer, I think I have the ones everyone is asking for  I think, only I have no clue how to get them from my adobe files to you or anyone else for that matter, so give me some instructions and I will email them to you.   I have, Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Animal Kingdom and The World at a Glance, somehow now DHS, don't know how that got missed.  So PM me with some instructions and I will give you what I have.


----------



## uscgmouse

I have some planning cards that are in excel. I got them from another diser earlier in the year. If anyone wants them please message me your email address and I will email them to you.

I also have these that I have saved to my photobucket account. I DID NOT make them but am sharing them. (Hope that is ok)


----------



## lynypixie

I've been turning OCD with this trip, and those cards would be awesome!

If anyone was willing to send them to me, I would realy appreciate them. 

Thanks in advance!

gangfolles@yahoo.com


----------



## DisneyDreamer0610

I sent you a PM!


----------



## father of 2

If you were able to reproduce the cards I would love to see them.  Planning a December trip with 7 park days.  First trip for my DD 9 and DS 5.


----------



## Adistar

I would love some planning cards if you are able to share 


Adrienne.duys.mendonca@gmail.com


----------



## Disney2013

Please send them to me too!!!! 

murphys1984@att.net

Thanks!!!!


----------



## uscgmouse

I have these cards I got them from another diser at the beginning of the year. You can download the file to your computer and make changes in your spreadsheet. Once printed you can cut them and glue them to 5x7 index cards.


----------



## DisneyDreamer0610

So I thumbed through some of the pages of this post and found lots of really good ideas and a few cool templates to help me plan my trip but they were all so small and pint size that it was hard to print them out and such so I recreated all of them. 

If you want all the documents I created/recreated - there are TONS - I'm happy to share them! Email me at kseidel86@gmail.com and i'll pass them along! Or PM me your email.

Can't wait for my trip!
Kristi


----------



## father of 2

uscgmouse said:


> I have these cards I got them from another diser at the beginning of the year. You can download the file to your computer and make changes in your spreadsheet. Once printed you can cut them and glue them to 5x7 index cards.



Can you change the security settings on the google doc so anyone with the URL can view it?

Greg


----------



## uscgmouse

Sorry - I didn't realize I had the privacy setting on. I have changed it so anyone with the link can see it.


----------



## gracer9977

Just collecting ideas for the next trip.


----------



## 2specialkids

uscgmouse said:


> I have some planning cards that are in excel. I got them from another diser earlier in the year. If anyone wants them please message me your email address and I will email them to you.
> 
> I also have these that I have saved to my photobucket account. I DID NOT make them but am sharing them. (Hope that is ok)



Thank you so much for posting the ones in your photobucket!! I have been looking everywhere for these.


----------



## cajunlace

I found this thread.. this will help out my planning.  Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## meagmarie

Does anyone still have these templates that they wouldnt mind sharing? This would be a life saver.


----------



## cshea99

If someone still has these, I would appreciate as well.  My email is cshea99@  gmail.com.


----------



## barkley1

I'm also looking for 4x6 or 5x7 size planning cards to laminate and bind to take into the parks.  None of the links/photobuckets seem to work....does anyone have any they'd be willing to share?  thx


----------



## linkb15

could you please send me these!!!! 7 days all parks in July!!! Been looking for days and weeks for a good planner and this is it. thebergelb@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## Tardisblue

Seems to be a dead thread.  Anyone still following this or has everyone moved to their smartphone for planning?


----------



## Dismom55

I would have used them on my last trip if I could have found the thread.  I am not a smartphone user.


----------

